# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > C#‎‎ >  نحوه ی آغاز سی شارپ و معرفی منابع و کتابهای مفید

## msdjava

C#‎ Pocket Reference
این کتاب یک راهنمای سریع درباره عناصر زبان سی شارپ ارائه داده است 
شامل کلاسهای مفید دات نت فریم ورک بوده و مطالب دیگر که به نظر بنده کتاب جمع و جور و مفیدی می باشد مخصوصا برای افرادی که با این زبان تازه آشنا شده و می خواهند مطلبی را احیانا اگر فراموش کرده اند سریع بررسی کنند
اندازه فایل ضمیمه شده تنها حدود 140 کیلو بایت است.

----------


## Amir Oveisi

proffesional C#‎ 2005 
انتشارات wrox
49.99 $
انگلیسی

----------


## ARA

کتابهایی که برای امتحانات بین المللی mscd  می خونند میتونه گزینه خوبی باشه 

تا بتونی خودت رو هم تست بزنی مثل کتابهای زیر 

البته اگه کسی لینکش رو داره هم ممنون میشم بگذاره 



> Developing Windows_ Based Applications with MS Visual Basic.Net & MS Visual
> C#‎.Net (MS Press)
> Developing XML Web Services and Server Components with MS Visual C#‎.Net (MS Press)
> Analyzing Requirements and Defining .Net Solution Architectures( MS Press)
> Developing Web _based Applications Using C#‎ and the MS .NET Framework

----------


## ARA

راستی کتابی رو که برمودا گفته رو باید سرچ کنی چون من مجانیش رو دانلود کردم ولی یادم نیست از کجا
Wiley - Wrox - 2005 - Professional C#‎ (III Edition).pdf

----------


## netspc

اصولاً تو زمینه development و programming داشتن مدرک ملاک نیست.
برای مثال کسی که 4 ماه تازه با دات نت آشنا شده و دارای مدرک mcad و یا mcsd هست و کسی که 5 ساله داره با دات نت کار میکنه و اصلاً مدرک نداره.
به نظر شما کدوم یکی باسوادتره و اینکه توکارش حرفه ای هست؟
99% از دوستان حتماً میدونن که تجربه مهمتر از مدرک هست . 
اصولاً مدارک individual و مدارک دانشگاهی برای نشان دادن این هست که شما برفرض مثال آشنایی پایه رو با یک تکنولوژی خاص و یا مبحث داری ولی  این دلیل نمیشه که شما تجربه بالایی در کار داشته باشید و یا به شما به عنوان یک شخص حرفه ای در کار نگاه کنند.

----------


## DonetKarvb

دوستان نظر من بر خلاف نظر شماست. چون این مدرک بر خلاف مدرک های دانشگاهی ایران است.  من منظورم مدرکی نظیر MCTS است. به سایت مایکرو سافت بروید و تا بدانید که یک شخص برای گرفتن این مدرک چه باید بکند. 
تو ایران یک دانشجوی رشته کامپیوتر درسهایی رو میخونه که اصلا" ربطی به رشته اش ندارد در حالی که این مدرک اینگونه نیست.
در ضمن من منکر تجربه نمیشم ولی من نظرم بر اینه که یک حرفه ای مدرک و تجربه رو باید با هم داشته باشه در حالی که خلاف این قضیه رو هم دیدم یعنی کسی که مدرک نداره ولی بر اساس تجربه واقعا" حرفه ای شده. ولی این مدرک ها و سرفصل هاشون به ما کمک میکنند که راه درست رو بریم همه چیز رو یاد بگیریم و به موقع اش از آنها استفاده کنیم.

----------


## SYSMAN

> دوستان نظر من بر خلاف نظر شماست. چون این مدرک بر خلاف مدرک های دانشگاهی ایران است.  من منظورم مدرکی نظیر MCTS است. به سایت مایکرو سافت بروید و تا بدانید که یک شخص برای گرفتن این مدرک چه باید بکند. 
> تو ایران یک دانشجوی رشته کامپیوتر درسهایی رو میخونه که اصلا" ربطی به رشته اش ندارد در حالی که این مدرک اینگونه نیست.
> در ضمن من منکر تجربه نمیشم ولی من نظرم بر اینه که یک حرفه ای مدرک و تجربه رو باید با هم داشته باشه در حالی که خلاف این قضیه رو هم دیدم یعنی کسی که مدرک نداره ولی بر اساس تجربه واقعا" حرفه ای شده. ولی این مدرک ها و سرفصل هاشون به ما کمک میکنند که راه درست رو بریم همه چیز رو یاد بگیریم و به موقع اش از آنها استفاده کنیم.


اون MCTS که شما می فرمائید 8 تکنولوژی مختلف رو در بر داره که در هر کدوم که لازم می دونید می تونید امتحان بدهید.



> یک شخص برای گرفتن این مدرک چه باید بکند.


!!! کار خاصی نیازی نیست انجام  بدهید. مثلا برای Technology Specialist: .NET Framework 2.0 Windows Applications کتابهای Beginning Visual C#‎ 2005 و Professional C#‎ 2005 رو بگیرید کامل مطالعه کنید آخر آخرش هم برنامه Visual CertExam رو بگیرید با دو سه تا بسته exam 70-316 مربوط به اون نرم افزار بشینید از خودتون امتحان بگیرید.  :تشویق: 
نهایت این کارا می شه 6 ماه البته به سرعت یادگیری و پشتکار بستگی داره.
خوب حالا MCTS هم گرفتید. چه فایده؟
اون کاری که در عمل پیاده سازی و اجرا می شه با اون چیزی که به طور تئوری خونده می شه خیلی فرق می کنه. توی محیط کار هم به اون تجربه بیشتر اهمیت می دهند شاید برای استخدام و گزینش مدرک رو ملاک قرار بدهند ولی بعدش تجربه کاری هست که می تونه سر کار نگهدارتون باشه.
توی کار دیگه خیلی هم مهم نیست سر فصل های چی باشه به قول یک بنده خدایی می گفت فقط همون جایی رو آدم باید یاد بگیره که نیاز هست.
مگه چقدر وقت داریم که بخواهیم هر چیزی رو به طور کامل یاد بگیریم همین #C رو اگر کسی بخواهد کامل یادبگیره 6 ماه که هیچی 6 سال هم زمان کمی هست.

----------


## netspc

سلام donetkarvb



> دوستان نظر من بر خلاف نظر شماست. چون این مدرک بر خلاف مدرک های دانشگاهی ایران است.
> ...
> تو ایران یک دانشجوی رشته کامپیوتر درسهایی رو میخونه که اصلا" ربطی به رشته اش ندارد


خدمت شما  عرض شود که بنده الان ساکن یکی از شهرهای هندوستان هستم و درحال حاضر دانشجو رشته کامپیوتر بنده هم قبل از اینکه به این سفر بیام مثل شما فکر میکردم فکر میکردم که درسهایی که در دانشگاههای ایران ارائه میشه و یا اصولاً کارهایی که بطور ارگانیک و یا شخصی در ایران انجام میشه بصورت حرفه ای و حساب شده نیست(البته این به این معنا نیست که این فکر غلط بوده ولی بطور 100% هم صادق نبوده حداقل 50% کارهای اجرایی در کشور بطور حساب شده هست)
بنده با این طرز تفکر عزم سفر کردم به هند رو آوردم... فکر میکنی الان ترم 2 دارم چی میخونم؟
یکی از درسهامون کوبول هست.
اینطور برات بگم حداقل من 2 تا کشوری که رفتم سیستم آموزشی که حالا از دور در یکی از کشورهای عربی دیدم و سیستم آموزشی که در حال حاظر در آن هستم و با سیستم آموزشی که در ایران هست تقریباً در یک سطح هستند. شاید بگی که مدرکی از هند و یا کشوری به غیر از ایران گرفته میشود معتبر تر هست این به دلیل مشکلات سیاسی ایران هست و 90% هیچ ربطی به سیستم آموزشی و سواد بچه ها ندارد.




> من منظورم مدرکی نظیر MCTS است. به سایت مایکرو سافت بروید و تا بدانید که یک شخص برای گرفتن این مدرک چه باید بکند.


اینگونه مدارک با اجازت اول تو آمریکا و چند کشور اروپایی صادر میشه و اینکه به عنوان ایرانی حق دادن امتحان و ارزشیابی اینگونه مدارک رو نداری.
یه مثال میگم :
اگر توجه کرده باشی زیر امضام نوشتم ccnaوcwna این دوتا مدرک در مورد شبکه های باسیم و بی سیم میباشند بنده برای امتحان ccna که مال شرکت cisco بود و در واقع اولین امتحانم در هند بود وقتی رفتم امتحان بدم ازم پرسید کجایی هستی؟ گفتم ایرانی . وقتی اینو گفتم نذاشت امتحان بدم و گفت از طرق شرکت prometric حق گرفتن امتحان از 5 کشور رو نداریم(البته بنده امتحان دادم ولی داستانش مفصله که چطوری...) خلاصه بگم برای گرفتن مدارکی مثل:
CCIE
CISSP
MCTS
CWNE
کلاً مدارکی که حالت expert دارند و  حتماً باید به شرکت مادر مراجعه کنی و گواهی و یا مدرک عکس دار ارائه بدی ما نمیتوانیم امتحان بدیم مگر اینکه ملیت رو عوض کنیم (متاسفانه).
چون اینگونه مدارک در هنگام ارزشیابی تقریباً معادل مدارک فوق حساب میشوند بخصوص در بحث شبکه :CCIE و CISSP و اینکه بصورت LifeTime میباشند و فقط برای برروز بودن مدرک برای مثال ، برای CCIE هر دو سال شما باید یک امتحان تستی بدهید.
خب حال فکر میکنی این مدارک بیش تر در کجا برد دارد؟
جواب : خود آمریکا.
یه نمونه برات میگم
کل کسانی که تو دنیا مدرک CCIE دارند 13000 نفر هستند
که نزدیک به 6000نفر در آمریکا شاغلند و نزدیک به 4000 نفر آنها در اروپا بقیه هم بیشتر در هند و چین هستند.
و اینکه برفزض مثال اگر شما یه روزی MSTC گرفتی و رفتی تو یه شرکت تو ایران گفتی من فقط MCTS دارم از جوابی که بهت میدن نباید زیاد ناراحت بشی.

----------


## Amir Oveisi

> و اینکه برفزض مثال اگر شما یه روزی MSTC گرفتی و رفتی تو یه شرکت تو ایران گفتی من فقط MCTS دارم از جوابی که بهت میدن نباید زیاد ناراحت بشی.





> خوب حالا MCTS هم گرفتید. چه فایده؟
> اون کاری که در عمل پیاده سازی و اجرا می شه با اون چیزی که به طور تئوری خونده می شه خیلی فرق می کنه. توی محیط کار هم به اون تجربه بیشتر اهمیت می دهند شاید برای استخدام و گزینش مدرک رو ملاک قرار بدهند ولی بعدش تجربه کاری هست که می تونه سر کار نگهدارتون باشه.
> توی کار دیگه خیلی هم مهم نیست سر فصل های چی باشه به قول یک بنده خدایی می گفت فقط همون جایی رو آدم باید یاد بگیره که نیاز هست.
> مگه چقدر وقت داریم که بخواهیم هر چیزی رو به طور کامل یاد بگیریم همین #C رو اگر کسی بخواهد کامل یادبگیره 6 ماه که هیچی 6 سال هم زمان کمی هست.


کاملا موافقم

----------


## DonetKarvb

با سلام. 
گویا منظورم رو خوب بیان نکردم.
دوستان گرفتن خود مدرک مهم نیست. من علم مدرک رو میگم یعنی علم شما اونقدر باشد که از یک شرکت مادر به سادگی مدرک بگیرید.. دلیل نمیشه من نوعی برای گرفتن فلان مدرک بکوبم برام فلان کشور خارجه. نه نه اصلا" حرفم این نیست. من خودم به شخصه  SQLServer کار میکنم. قبل از اینکه تخصصی برم سراغ SQL Server خیلی از کار هام رو انجام میدادم. برنامه به درد بخور هم نوشته بودم و تو شرکت های دولتی هم کار میکرد و میکنه ولی از وقتی که کار کردن رو گذاشتم کنار و رفتم تخصصی SQLServer رو یاد گرفتم اونم بر اساس سرفصل های  های پیشنهاد شده مایکروسافت نگاهم به طراحی و پیاده سازی دیتابیس خیلی تغییر کرده.  
از خیلی چیز هایی که مایکروسافت توی SQL Server گذاشته بود استفاده نمیکردم ولی برنامه ام هم مشکلی نداشت و کار خودش رو میکرد ولی الان زمین تا اسمون فرق کرده و میدونم که در فعالیت های بزرگتر هم کم نمیارم چون میدونم هرچیز چیه و چه فایده ای داره. به عنوان مثال شاید خیلی از ما ها از فایل گروپ و یا XML ها در SQL Server استفاده نکنیم ولی وقتی که بدونیم اینها چه هستند و چه کمکی به ما میکنند ممطئنا" میرویم سراغشون ولی اگر ندونیم به هر نحوی شده برنامه مورد نظر رو تولید میکنیم در حالی که میشد این برنامه رو ساده تر ، سریع تر  و مطمئن تر نوشتش. حالا من اینها رو یاد گرفتم میام تو کار ها و نرم افزار های آتی ام استفاده میکنم.  خیلی از دوستان هستند هنوز با Vb 6 کد مینویسند  مشکلاشان را حل میکنند و با نرم افزارهای روز خودشون رو آپیدت نمیکنند .ولی این دلیل نمیشه که هیچ کس سراغ چیز های جدید تر نره. دانستن بهتر از ندانستن است. ما تو عصری زندگی میکنیم که علم حرف اول رو میزنه و بعد تجربه. شما اول باید یاد بگیری و بعد تجربه کنی( یا در کنار هم) ولی اینکه فقط با تجربه بخوای پیش بری  اصلا" درست نیست.( مصداق این موضوع افرادی هستند که حتی بدون کوچکترین مطالعه شروع به برنامه نویسی میکنند و ابتدایی ترین سوالات رو اینجا بیان میکنند)
من همچنان روی حرفم هستم مدرک( خود مدرک مهم نیست علم مدرک)+ تجربه بهتر از تجربه خالیه. و به دوستمون هم پیشنهاد میکنم بشینه تخصصی یاد بگیره و درکنارش هم خوب تمرین کنه بعد تجربه اش رو زیاد کنه.
با آرزوی موفقیت برای همه دوستان عزیز و محترم

----------


## SYSMAN

فکر کنم اگر یک کتاب #C رو مطالعه کنید با مثالهای خود کتاب پیش برید جواب تمام سوالات خودتون می گیرید. برای شروع هم بهترین کتابی که در حال حاضر می تونید استفاده کنید کتاب آقای هاشمیان هست که می تونید از اینجا دانلود کنید.
البته ظاهرا شما قبلا به این قسمت مراجعه کردید.
پس حتما فصلهای مربوط به پایگاه داده ها و ارتباط آنرا با #C مطالعه کنید.

----------


## SYSMAN

> سلام
> امیدوارم حال شما خوب باشه !
> من یک تازه کارم . می خواستم بپرسم که چطوری میشه انگلیسی رو جوری که بشه باهاش راحت کتاب های انگلیسی رو خوند یاد گرفت و همینطور اینکه می خواستم سی شارپ و Sql-server رو بصورت حرفه ای و همینطوری که شما گفتید از روی اصولش یاد بگییرم باید چه کار کنم ؟
> 
> خیلی ممنون و خدا نگهدار !


خوب بستگی به قدرت و تسلط شما به زبان انگلیسی داره. ولی اگر در سطحی هستید که مطالب معمولی اخبار رو می توانید تا حدی متوجه بشوید پس می تونید شروع کنید.
برای این کار اول یک کتاب انگلیسی لازم دارید من به شخصه کتابهای beginning 
wrox رو پیشنهاد می کنم که هم ساده توضیح داده هم مطالبش خیلی خوب بیان شده.
یک دیکشنری هم کنار دستتون باشه مثل babylon.
از اول کتاب شروع کنید به خوندن هر جا مشکل داشتید یک کمکی از دیکشنری بگیرید بعد یک ماه راه می افتید.  :تشویق: 
این کتابهای beginning رو اصول به شما مطالب رو آموزش می دهند بعدا می تونید از کتابهای professional همون wrox استفاده کنید.

----------


## PC2st

چون C#‎ یک زبان برای برنامه نویسی هست که یکسری قواعد رو برای نوشتن برنامه، مشخص میکنه. پس کسی توی زبان C#‎ موفقه که برنامه نویس خوبی باشه! (پس برنامه نویس خوب، ربطی به زبانی که داره باهاش مینویسه، نداره) برنامه نویس خوب کسی هست که الگوریتم ها رو به خوبی توی برنامه هاش پیاده کنه و از تکنولوژیها هم آگاهی داشته باشه مثلا طرز کار با .NET Framework رو خیلی خوب بلد باشه! مفهوم شی گرائی رو توی هوا قاپ بزنه و ... حتی مثلا API های ویندوز رو توپ بلد باشه و باهاشون هزاران کار انجام بده، حالا چه فرقی میکنه که اونها رو با C#‎ بنویسه یا VB یا ... پس از نظر من حرفه ای شدن توی C#‎ (مثلا میگن فلانی توی C#‎ حرفه ایه!) بر میگرده به حرفه ای شدن توی تفکرات و علم برنامه نویسی و استفاده و آگاهی از تکنولوژی ها (امکانات)!
(مثلا خوندن کتابی برای آموزش استفاده از کلاسهای دات نت فریم ورک و یا خوندن کتابهائی در مورد API های ویندوز یا DirectX یا چگونگی کارکرد بانکهای اطلاعاتی یا هوش مصنوئی یا ساختمان داده هائی که توی کامپیوتر ذخیره میشن یا یادگیری روشهای افزایش امنیت و ... اینجور کتابها که مطالعه بشه، کافیه که اونها رو به کمک قواعد زبان C#‎ به برنامه تبدیل کرد و برنامه مورد نظر خودمون رو بصورت حرفه ای (از روی علمی که داریم) بنویسیم)

----------


## ARA

با تشکر از همه دوستان من هم با اونهایی که میگن در کنار تجربه مدرک هم خوبه موافقم !!

تجربه خیلی خوبه ولی همراه با کسب علم

----------


## Alireza_Salehi

از نظر مفهوم هر دو یکی هستند ، اما از نظر امکانات و کاربرد نه ! Compact همون طور که از اسمش معلومه مخصوص دستگاههایی هست که کوچیک هستند و امکانات و توانایی ها ی یک کامپیوتر PC رو ندارند ، مثل Tablet PC , Pocket PC, mobile, PDA و ....

در واقع به این وسیله شما با همون اطلاعاتی (البته نه دقیقا باید ویژگی های خاص این دستگاها را هم بدونید) که در ویندوز رو PC ها کد می نوشتید رو این دستگاه ها هم می تونید برنامه بنویسید.
این مطالب هم از MSDN و سایت .NET Compact Framework


 .NET Compact Framework
The Microsoft .NET Compact Framework is a key part of realizing Microsoft's goal to provide customers with great experiences—any time, any place, and on any device. The .NET Compact Framework's managed code and XML Web services enable the development of secure, downloadable applications on devices such as personal digital assistants (PDAs), mobile phones, and set-top boxes. 
MSDN 
The Microsoft® .NET Compact Framework is a smart-device development framework that brings the world of managed code and XML Web services to devices. The Compact Framework is a rich subset of the .NET Framework, thus providing the same benefits as the .NET Framework; but it is designed specifically for resource-constrained devices, such as PDAs and smart mobile phones. The Compact Framework greatly simplifies the process of creating and deploying applications to mobile devices while also allowing the developer to take full advantage of the capabilities of the device.

----------


## behzadk

با سلام 
آقای ali motalagh تمام کتابهای آقای عین آلله جعفر نژاد قمی کلا فاقد ارزش علمی هستند و صرفا و صرفا فقط برای پول است برای مثال کتاب آقای cylber shot در زمینه database ترجمه کرده و کتاب 1100 صفحه en  را به 550 صفحه فارسی تبدیل کرده و بسیاری از مطالب اساسی را تر جمه نکرده

----------


## mohammadkhan

بخشید توی بحثتون وارد میشم
ولی قوانین سایت میگه توی هر تاپیک یه سوال مطرح بشه
برای طرح سوال جدید لطفا یک تاپیک باز کنید
در ضمن کتابهای جعقرنژاد قمی با فارسی دوم دبستان هیچ فرقی نمیکنه جز اینکه گرونتره

----------


## application_13

سلام به تمامی دوستان.
من برنامه نویسی به زبان سی شارپ رو حدودا 4 ماهه شروع کردم. با کتاب آقای هاشمیان.
کارام خیلی الکی شده. چون یه تیکه از یه جا بلدم یه تیکه از یه جای دیگه. میخوام از پایه شروع کنم و خوب خوب یاد بگیرم و درکش کنم. چون هر وقت پستای جدید رو میبینم با اسمهای عجیب و غریب بر میخورم. از دوستان عزیز تقاضا دارم تا در این مورد من رو راهنمایی کنن.

----------


## Amir Oveisi

تبریک میگم که تصمیم دارین اصولی یاد بگیرین 

من پیشنهاد میکنم با کتاب Proffessional C#‎ 2005 انتشارات Wrox شروع کنید. خیلی کتاب خوبیه برای آشنایی با مفاهیم بنیادی NET. و البته فقط مفاهیم نیست توش از همه جای NET. مطلب داره تقریبا و حدود هزار و خورده ای صفحه داره فکر کنم. متن انگلیسیش خیلی ساده و روونه و مشکلی براتون پیش نمیاد تو خوندنش.
البته ترجمه فارسیش هم هست.

موفق باشید.

----------


## hassan razavi

من هم Inside C sharp رو پیشنهاد میکنم

----------


## اَرژنگ

Essential C#‎ 2.0 , Addison Wesley
Pro C#‎ 2008 and the .Net 3.5 Platform , Apress

----------


## application_13

سلام دوستان. از راهنماییتون واقعا ممنونم.
برمودا جان من e-book کتابی رو که گفتی رو گرفتم. البته اگه درست گرفته باشم. اینه دیگه؟
professional C#‎ 3rd
wrox
درسته؟
بقیه کتاب هایی که دوستان معرفی کردن رو حتما میگیرم.ممنوم.
راستی ترجمه این کتاب خوبه یا نه؟ آخه من زبانم زیاد خوب نیست.اگه خوبه برم پیداش کنم.

----------


## sinpin

> سلام دوستان. از راهنماییتون واقعا ممنونم.
> برمودا جان من e-book کتابی رو که گفتی رو گرفتم. البته اگه درست گرفته باشم. اینه دیگه؟
> professional C#‎ 3rd
> wrox
> درسته؟


نه ویرایش سوم این کتاب برای دات نت 1.1 است 
شما بگردید و آخرین نمونه ی اون رو پیدا کنید که برای دات نت 3.0 نوشته شده. (البته در حال حاضر این کتاب بصورت Pdf منتشر نشده و Chm است)

----------


## application_13

سلام. آقا سینا ممنون.
از نظر شما دوستان اگه از این کتابا شروع کنم خوبه؟ اینم بگم که خودم علاقه زیادی دارم.

----------


## sinpin

> سلام. آقا سینا ممنون.
> از نظر شما دوستان اگه از این کتابا شروع کنم خوبه؟ اینم بگم که خودم علاقه زیادی دارم.


کتابهای انتشارات Wrox و Apress معمولا خوب هستند
اما یک کتاب هست بنام *#Head First C* که اگه بتونید گیرش بیارید کتاب خیلی خوبیه :


* Head First C#‎ *      By Andrew Stellman, Jennifer Greene
   First Edition November 2007   
               Pages: 778 (More details)




> _Head First C#‎_ is a complete learning experience for object-oriented programming, C#‎, and the Visual Studio IDE. Built for your brain, this book covers Visual C#‎ 2008, Visual Studio 2008, and the .NET Framework 3.5, and teaches everything from language fundamentals to advanced topics including garbage collection, extension methods, and double-buffered animation. You'll also master C#‎'s hottest and newest syntax, LINQ, for querying your data in .NET collections, SQL databases, and more. By the time you're through, you'll be a proficient Visual C#‎ programmer, designing and coding large-scale applications.
> 
> Every few chapters you will come across a lab that lets you apply what you've learned up to that point. Each lab is designed to simulate a professional programming task, increasing in complexity until-at last-you build a working Invaders game, complete with shooting ships, aliens descending while firing, and an animated death sequence for unlucky starfighters. This remarkably engaging book will have you going from zero to 60 with Visual C#‎ in no time flat.




اگه میخواین از سبک منحصر بفرد این سری کتابها (HeadFirst) مطلع بشید پیشنهاد میکنم* حتما* این فایل رو دانلود کنید و ببینید (7.2 مگابایت) :
فصل پنجم کتاب بصورت رایگان : http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/9780596514822/chapter/ch05.pdf
من خودم هنوز نتونستم (حتی با نرم افزارهای P2P مثل Emule و ...) ایبوک اون رو پیدا کنم. اینکه چطور - با اینکه خودم نخوندمش - میگم کتاب خوبیه به دلیل سبک جدید کتابهای سری Head First است که من همیشه دنبال میکنم. من کتابهای *    Head First Design Patterns     * و   *    Head First Object-Oriented Analysis and Design*  رو از این سری خوندم و میتونم بگم که هر دوی اونها واقعا معرکه بودند (البته این رو هم بگم که هردوی این ایبوکها به صورت اسکن شده - با حجم حدود 50 مگابایت و کیفیت نامناسب -  در اینترنت هستند چون انتشارات oreilly این سری از کتابهاش رو تابحال به صورت نسخه الکترونیکی نفروخته و یک دلیل کمیابی اونها هم همینه)

نمیدونم از دوستان کسی نسخه چاپی یا الکترونیکی اون رو داره یا نه ؟

----------


## sinpin

اینم لیست سایر کتابهای مشابه از همین سری و همین انتشارات (قرمز شده ها رو من خوندم و عالی بودند) :


  *      Head First Software Development    * 
   By Dan Pilone, Russell Miles
  December 2007   
 $49.99 USD    Even the best developers have seen well-intentioned software projects fail -- often because the customer kept changing requirements, and end users didn't know how to use the software you developed.… Read more.


  *      Head First JavaScript    * 
   By Michael Morrison
  December 2007   
 $39.99 USD   Want to make the leap from writing HTML and CSS web pages and create dynamic web applications? Want to take your web skills to the next level? It sounds like… Read more.


  *      Head First C#‎    * 
   By Andrew Stellman, Jennifer Greene
  November 2007   
 $49.99 USD   Head First C#‎ is a complete learning experience for object-oriented programming, C#‎, and the Visual Studio IDE. Built for your brain, this book covers Visual C#‎ 2008, Visual Studio 2008,… Read more.


  *      Head First SQL    * 
   By Lynn Beighley
  August 2007   
 $44.99 USD   Maybe you've written some simple SQL queries to interact with databases. But now you want more, you want to really dig into those databases and work with your data. Head… Read more.


  *      Head First PMP    * 
   By Andrew Stellman, Jennifer Greene
  March 2007   
 $49.99 USD   Head First PMP offers 100% coverage of The PMBOK® Guide principles and certification objectives in a way that's engaging, not tedious. This book helps you prepare for the PMP certification… Read more.


  *      Head First Object-Oriented Analysis and Design    * 
    By Brett McLaughlin, Gary Pollice, David West
   November 2006   
 $49.99 USD   Tired of reading object-oriented analysis and design books that only make sense after you're an expert? Try our Head First book. This witty and entertaining tutorial shows you how to… Read more.
 

  *      Head Rush Ajax    * 
   By Brett McLaughlin
  March 2006   
 $39.99 USD   Asynchronous programming lets you turn your own web sites into smooth, slick, responsive applications that make your users feel like they're back on the information superhighway, not stuck on a… Read more.


  *      Head First HTML with CSS & XHTML    * 
   By Elisabeth Freeman, Eric Freeman
  December 2005   
 $39.99 USD   Tired of reading HTML books that only make sense after you're an expert? Then it's about time you picked up Head First HTML with CSS & XHTML and really learn… Read more.


  *      Head First Java   , Second Edition * 
   By Kathy Sierra, Bert Bates
  February 2005   
 $44.95 USD   Head First Java delivers a highly interactive, multisensory learning experience that lets new programmers pick up the fundamentals of the Java language quickly. Through mind-stretching exercises, memorable analogies, humorous pictures,… Read more.


  *      Head First Design Patterns    * 
    By Eric Freeman, Elisabeth Freeman, Kathy Sierra, Bert Bates
  October 2004   
 $44.95 USD   If you've read a Head First book, you know what to expect--a visually rich format designed for the way your brain works. Using the latest research in neurobiology, cognitive science,… Read more.


  *      Head First Servlets and JSP    * 
   By Bryan Basham, Kathy Sierra, Bert Bates
  August 2004   
 $44.95 USD   Want to get to know the latest (J2EE 1.4) versions of Servlets and JSPs so well that you can pass the Sun Certified Web Component Developer (SCWCD) 1.4 exam? No… Read more.


  *      Head First EJB    * 
   By Kathy Sierra, Bert Bates
  October 2003   
 $44.95 USD   With Head First EJB, you'll learn not just what the technology *is*, but more importantly, *why* it is, and what it is and isn't good for. You'll learn tricks and… Read more.

----------


## hassan razavi

من Ebook های 
1- Head First Object-Oriented Analysis and Design 
2- Head First Design & Pattern
را دارم. همینطور که سینای عزیز گفتند واقعا عالی هستند.
اگه کسی نتونست پیدا کنه بگه تا براش بفرستم.

البته چون حجمش زیاده (هر کدوم نزدیک 50 مگابایت هست) ، لینک داونلود رو براتون میفرستم (فقط بخاطر اینکه نمیشه لینک داونلود را در چست گذاشت)

----------


## Amir Oveisi

من پیشنهاد میکنم از Head First CSharp شروع کنید

----------


## hassan razavi

ولی بنظر من بهتره که اول شئءگرایی و الگوه ها رو بخوبی یاد بگیرید و بعد #C رو بصورت حرفه ای شروع کنید. خشتهای اول رو خوب بچینید خیلی بهتره

----------


## application_13

سلام. باز هم ممنونم.
من صبر میکنم تا بقیه دوستانم نظرشون رو بگن بعد یه تصمیم کلی میگیرم. البته با کمک شما دوستان.

----------


## mamali_programer

شاید بهتر باشه که بری کلاس #C

----------


## hassan razavi

اگر که دوست عزیزمون دانشجو یا فارغ التحصیل نرم افزار (در هر سطحی) هستند ، من کاملا مخالف کلاس رفتن هستم و خودشون رو مجبور به خواندن کتاب (مخصوصا زبان اصلی) کنند خیلی خیلی بهتره. چون معمولا اونهایی که میرند کلاس ، برای هر چیز جدیدی وابسته به کلاس رفتن میشوند.
ولی اگه دانشجو یا فارغ التحصیل نرم افزار نیستند ، کلاس بروند بهتره.

ولی در کل اینها همه نظرهای شخصی هست که می تونه موافق یا مخالفهای زیادی داشته باشه و هیچ جبری در آن نیست. 
امیدوارم که دوستمون راه درست رو انتخاب کنند.

----------


## سار

اون خط اول بالایی رو هستم شدید هم هستم.
ما که داریم نرم افزار می خونیم باید پول بگیریم که یاد بدیم نه این پول بدیم که یاد بگیریم

----------


## sinpin

> اگر که دوست عزیزمون دانشجو یا فارغ التحصیل نرم افزار (در هر سطحی) هستند ، من کاملا مخالف کلاس رفتن هستم و خودشون رو مجبور به خواندن کتاب (مخصوصا زبان اصلی) کنند خیلی خیلی بهتره. چون معمولا اونهایی که میرند کلاس ، برای هر چیز جدیدی وابسته به کلاس رفتن میشوند.
> ولی اگه دانشجو یا فارغ التحصیل نرم افزار نیستند ، کلاس بروند بهتره.
> 
> ولی در کل اینها همه نظرهای شخصی هست که می تونه موافق یا مخالفهای زیادی داشته باشه و هیچ جبری در آن نیست. 
> امیدوارم که دوستمون راه درست رو انتخاب کنند.


 :تشویق: 
دقیقا همینه.
دوستان سعی کنیم زیاد مصرف کننده - یا وابسته به دیگران - نباشیم.
متاسفانه تو دنیای کامپیوتر چیزی که زیاد شده مصرف کننده ها هستند. کسانی که واسه ی کوچکترین کاری (حتی یک دکمه ی ساده) از کنترل های آماده شرکتهای ثالث استفاده میکنند.
در مورد کلاس رفتن من کاملا مخالف نیستم. چون گاهی وقتا ممکنه استثنائا یک کلاس خوب هم پیدا بشه (اما به ندرت : چون... *** )
اما خیلی دوستانه میگم : کتاب فارسی واسه این رشته یک سم مهلکه که با استفاده ی طولانی انگیزه ی شما رو کور میکنه (در این مورد شک نکنید : چون...*** ) 

*** : چون متاسفانه اغلب - امیدوارم سوءبرداشت نشه؛ گفتم اغلب و نه همه - کسانی کار ترجمه کتاب یا تدریس رو انجام میدن که کار دیگه ای بلد نیستند ! یعنی از روش دیگه ای نمیتونند پول در بیارند.

----------


## application_13

سلام.
من دانشجوی نرم افزار هستم. اصلا هم به کلاس رفتن علاقه ای ندارم. خودم علاقه دارم کتاب های انگلیسی رو بخونم. من خودم کمی فکر کردم.* فعلا به این نتیجه رسیدم که از سری کتابای head first شروع کنم*. و به گفته آقای رضوی 



> ولی بنظر من بهتره که اول شئءگرایی و الگوه ها رو بخوبی یاد بگیرید و بعد #C رو بصورت حرفه ای شروع کنید. خشتهای اول رو خوب بچینید خیلی بهتره


به نظر شما من قبل شروع سی شارپ چه چیزایی باید بخونم.(منظورم همون خشتهای اول)اونم با کتابای head first.
فقط دوستان لطف کنن نظرشون رو بگن.
از همگی ممنونم.

----------


## sinpin

> سلام.
> من دانشجوی نرم افزار هستم. اصلا هم به کلاس رفتن علاقه ای ندارم. خودم علاقه دارم کتاب های انگلیسی رو بخونم. من خودم کمی فکر کردم.* فعلا به این نتیجه رسیدم که از سری کتابای head first شروع کنم*. و به گفته آقای رضوی 
> 
> به نظر شما من قبل شروع سی شارپ چه چیزایی باید بخونم.(منظورم همون خشتهای اول)اونم با کتابای head first.
> فقط دوستان لطف کنن نظرشون رو بگن.
> از همگی ممنونم.


اون کتابهایی که ایشون معرفی کردند نیاز به پیش زمینه دارند. شما تا حالا OOP کار کردید ؟
اگه کار نکردید از یک کتاب دیگه (اگه تونستید  *#Head First C* و گرنه همون  wrox professional C#‎.net 3.0 خوبه) شروع کنید چون ممکنه اون کتابها شما رو دلسرد کنند (در حالتیکه مثلا ندونید که interface یا delegate چی هست و ...)

----------


## hassan razavi

مفاهیم و مباحث OOP و Design Pattern . همون 2 کتابی که لینکش رو براتون فرستادم برا شروع خیلی عالیه (البته به نظر من)

----------


## application_13

یعنی شما میگید ابتدا از *#head first c* شروع کنم؟ اگه آره شما نسخه الکترونیکی ازش دارید یا باید برم خود کتاب رو بخرم؟
ببخشید آقای رضوی. من الان نظر شما رو دیدم. من هر سه این کتابارو میگیرم.(ی شارپ و oop , design)(فقط بگید نسخه الکترونیکی دارن یا نه) و شروع به خوندنشون میکنم.
از کمک همه دوستان واقعا ممنونم.

----------


## application_13

باز هم سلام. آقای رضوی بابت لینک ها ممنون. باید برم دانشگاهی جایی دانلودشون کنم.
فقط اگه ممکنه دوستان لطف کنن کمی درمورده این دو کتاب(pattern , oop) کمی توضیح بدن که در چه رابطه ای هستند تا من یه ذهنیتی ازشون داشته باشم.

----------


## sinpin

> فقط اگه ممکنه دوستان لطف کنن کمی درمورده این دو کتاب(pattern , oop) کمی توضیح بدن که در چه رابطه ای هستند تا من یه ذهنیتی ازشون داشته باشم.


به ترتیب :
1- روشهای طراحی و کدنویسی صحیح در OOP و آشنایی با UML و ...



> _Head First Object-Oriented Analysis & Design_ shows you how to analyze, design, and write serious object-oriented software: software that's easy to reuse, maintain, and extend; software that doesn't hurt your head; software that lets you add new features without breaking the old ones. Inside you will learn how to:Use OO principles like encapsulation and delegation to build applications that are flexibleApply the Open-Closed Principle (OCP) and the Single Responsibility Principle (SRP) to promote reuse of your codeLeverage the power of design patterns to solve your problems more efficientlyUse UML, use cases, and diagrams to ensure that all stakeholders are communicating clearly to help you deliver the right software that meets everyone's needs.By exploiting how your brain works, _Head First Object-Oriented Analysis & Design_ compresses the time it takes to learn and retain complex information. Expect to have fun, expect to learn, expect to be writing great software consistently by the time you're finished reading this!



2- مسایل متداول دنیای برنامه نویسی که قبلا توسط افرادی بصورت بهینه طراحی، کد و دسته بندی شدند. (مثلا چطور از یک کلاس بتونیم  فقط یه آبجکت بسازیم = Singleton Pattern)
بنظر من بهترین تعبیر از DP همینه که در پاراگراف زیر گفته شده : *شما تنها نیستید !*
یا شما مجبور نیستید که چرخی رو که دیگران با مشقت اختراع کردند رو دوباره اختراع کنید.



> *You're not alone.*
> 
> At any given moment, somewhere in the world someone struggles with the same software design problems you have. You know you don't want to reinvent the wheel (or worse, a flat tire), so you look to Design Patterns--the lessons learned by those who've faced the same problems. With Design Patterns, you get to take advantage of the best practices and experience of others, so that you can spend your time on...something else. Something more challenging. Something more complex. Something more fun.
> 
> You want to learn about the patterns that matter--why to use them, when to use them, how to use them (and when NOT to use them). But you don't just want to see how patterns look in a book, you want to know how they look "in the wild". In their native environment. In other words, in real world applications. You also want to learn how patterns are used in the Java API, and how to exploit Java's built-in pattern support in your own code.
> 
> You want to learn the real OO design principles and why everything your boss told you about inheritance might be wrong (and what to do instead). You want to learn how those principles will help the next time you're up a creek without a design pattern.
> 
> Most importantly, you want to learn the "secret language" of Design Patterns so that you can hold your own with your co-worker (and impress cocktail party guests) when he casually mentions his stunningly clever use of Command, Facade, Proxy, and Factory in between sips of a martini. You'll easily counter with your deep understanding of why Singleton isn't as simple as it sounds, how the Factory is so often misunderstood, or on the real relationship between Decorator, Facade and Adapter.
> ...




یکی از مزایای مهم در مورد دونستن Desgin Pattern ها اینه که باعث میشه شما با کمترین صحبت بیشترین حجم اطلاعات رو رد و بدل کنید !
شاید بپرسید که چطور ممکنه و یا اصلا چه ربطی داره ؟
یه مثال : فرض کنید از دوستتون میپرسید که من یه مساله دارم که میخوام اینجوری حل بشه و ... و توی طراحیش موندم که چیکار کنم که در آینده هم قابل توسعه باشه بدون اینکه و ...
دوستتون - بدون استفاده از دانش DP - ممکنه بهتون بگه خب بیا 4 تا کلاس و 2 تا اینترفیس طراحی کن با این مشخصات و روابط بین اونها هم به این شکل باشه و ... (در یک حالت خوشبینانه شاید نزدیک به 30 دقیقه این آموزش طول بکشه)
اما دوستی که به DP مسلطه فقط میگه :  واسه اینکار الگوی  Abstract Factory رو در طراحیت استفاده کن
و به همین دلیل به عنوان یک Shared Vocabulary مفید در تیمهای بزرگ برنامه نویسی از اون استفاده میشه.

یا به تعبیر دیگری از همین کتاب :
کسی که OOP میدونه مثل کسیه که میدونه اجزای تشکیل دهنده ی یک کیک گردویی چیه (مثلا : آرد و ...)
اما کسی که DP میدونه دستور پخت دقیق اون رو هم  در اختیار داره 
نتیجه : کیک نفر اول همیشه خوشمزه نمیشه و هر سری ممکنه یه جوری باشه در حالیکه کیکی که نفر دوم میپزه همیشه خوشمزه و یکدست خواهد بود.

 جالب اینجاست که وقتی کتاب رو با هیجان میخونید و تموم میکنید از سخن پایانی اون به شدت جا خورده و دلسرد میشید! اما پس از اینکه یه خورده گذشت با منطق بیشتری حرفش رو میپذیرید ! 

کتاب خیلی ارزشمندیه حتی اگه لازم باشه 50000 تومان بابت نسخه چاپیش پول بدید.



> *A "pattern" is ...* An abstraction from a concrete form which keeps recurring in specific, non-arbitrary contexts.  [generic definition] A recurring solution to a common problem in a given context and system of forces.  [Alexander] A named "nugget" of instructive insight, conveying the essence of a proven solution to a recurring problem in a given context amidst competing concerns. A successfully recurring "best practice" that has proven itself in the "trenches". A literary format for capturing the wisdom and experience of expert designers, and communicating it to novic




این هم لینک خوبیه :
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Design_pattern_(computer_science
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Design_Patterns)

----------


## Sociant7

> ÙÛÙÚ© ÙØ§ Ø±ÙØ§ Ø¨Ø§ Ù¾ÛØ§Ù Ø®ØµÙØµÛ Ø¨Ø±Ø§ØªÙÙ ÙØ±Ø³ØªØ§Ø¯Ù.
> Ú¯Ø°Ø§Ø´ØªÙ ÙÛÙÚ© Ø¯Ø§ÙÙÙÙØ¯ Ø¯Ø± Ù¾Ø³Øª Ø¨Ø± Ø®ÙØ§Ù ÙØ§ÙÙÙ Ø³Ø§ÛØª ÙØ³Øª


 Ø³ÙØ§Ù 
Ø¨Ø¨Ø®Ø´ÛØ¯ ÙØ³Ø· Ø¨Ø­Ø« Ù¾Ø±ÛØ¯Ù!
ÙÛØ´Ù Ø®ÙØ§ÙØ´ Ú©ÙÙ ÙÛÙÚ© Ø¯Ø§ÙÙÙØ¯ Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û ÙÙÙ Ø¨ÙØ±Ø³ØªÛÙØ

ÙØ¸Ø±ØªÙÙ Ø±Ø§Ø¬Ø¹ Ø¨Ù Ú©ØªØ§Ø¨ÙØ§Û Ø¯ÛØªÙ ÚÛÙØ Ø³Û Ø´Ø§Ø±Ù¾Ø´ Ø±Ù Ø¯ÛØ¯Ù Ø ÙÛØ®ÙØ§Ù Ø¨Ú¯ÛØ±Ù Ø Ø§ÙØ¨ØªÙ ÙØ¨ÙØ§ Ø³Û Ù¾ÙØ§Ø³ Ù¾ÙØ§Ø³ Ø§ÛÙ ÙÙÛØ³ÙØ¯Ù Ø±Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙ Ù Ø¹Ø§ÙÛ Ø¨ÙØ¯ Ø Ø¯Ø± Ø­ÛÙ Ø¢ÙÙØ²Ø´ Ø²Ø¨Ø§Ù ØØ·Ø±Ø§Ø­Û Ø¨ÙÛÙÙ Ø§ÙÚ¯ÙØ±ÛØªÙ Ù ÙÚ©Ø§Øª ÙÙÙ ÙÙÙØ¯Ø³Û ÙØ±Ù Ø§ÙØ²Ø§Ø± Ø±Ù ÙÙ Ø¢ÙÙØ²Ø´ ÙÛØ¯Ù

----------


## Amir Oveisi

> ÙØ¸Ø±ØªÙÙ Ø±Ø§Ø¬Ø¹ Ø¨Ù Ú©ØªØ§Ø¨ÙØ§Û Ø¯ÛØªÙ ÚÛÙØ


ÙÙÛÚ¯Ù Ø®ÙØ¨ ÙÛØ³ØªØ ÙÙÛ Ø®ÛÙÛ Ú©ØªØ§Ø¨ÙØ§Û Ø¨ÙØªØ± Ø§Ø² Ø§ÙÙÙ ÙØ³ØªÙ Ú©Ù Ø¨ÛØ´ØªØ± Ø¨Ù Ø¯Ø±Ø¯ ÙÛØ®ÙØ±Ù
(Ø¨Ù ÙØ¸Ø± ÙÙ ÙØªÙ Ø®ÛÙÛ Ø®Ø³ØªÙ Ú©ÙÙØ¯Ù Ù ÛÚ©ÙÙØ§Ø®ØªÛ Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù )

----------


## application_13

Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ø¨Ù Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù.
ÚÙØ¯ ÙÙØª Ù¾ÛØ´ ÛÙ ebook Ú¯Ø±ÙØªÙ Ø¨Ù ÙØ§Ù Windows Forms Using C-sharp
ÙÙÙØ² ÙØ®ÙÙØ¯Ù. ÛØ¹ÙÛ ÙÙØª ÙÚ©Ø±Ø¯Ù. Ú©Ø³Û ØªØ§Ø­Ø§ÙØ§ Ø®ÙÙØ¯ÙØ

----------


## mohammadkhan

ÚÙ Ø®Ø¨Ø±Ù Ø§ÛÙØ¬Ø§. Ø­ÛÙ Ú©Ù Ø¯ÛØ± Ø±Ø³ÛØ¯Ù
Ø§ÛÙ Ú©ØªØ§Ø¨ÙØ§Û head first Ú©Ù ÙÛÚ¯ÛÙ ÙÙ html Ø§Ø´ Ø±Ù Ú©Ø§Ø± Ú©Ø¯Ù
ÙØ¹Ø¬Ø²Ù Ø§Ø³Øª. ÙÛÙÚ© ÚÙØ¯ ØªØ§ Ø§Ø² Ú©ØªØ§Ø¨ÙØ§Ø´ÙÙ Ø±Ù ÙÙ ØªÙÛ ØªÙØ±ÙØª Ù¾ÛØ¯Ø§ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù
ÙÙÚ¯Û Ø³Ø§ÙÙ Ù Ø¨Ø§ seed Ø¨Ø§ÙØ§. Ø§ÙØ§ ÙÙÛØªÙÙÙ ÙÛÙÚ© Ø¨Ø¯Ù
ÙØ± Ú©Ø³ Ø®ÙØ§Ø³Øª Ù¾ÛØ§Ù Ø®ØµÙØµÛ Ø¨ÙØ±Ø³ØªÙ Ø¯Ø±Ø¨Ø³Øª Ø¯Ø± Ø®Ø¯ÙØªÙ
*Head First HTML with CSS & XHTML* 
*OReilly Head First Object Oriented Analysis and Design*
*O'Reilly Head First Java Second Edition [scanned] PDF*
Ù ÛÙ Ø³Ø±Û Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ù *.......*

----------


## mohammadkhan

> Ø³ÙØ§Ù.
> Ø´ÙØ§ oop Ø§ÛÙ Ú©ØªØ§Ø¨ Ø±Ù ÙÙ Ø¯Ø§Ø±ÛØ¯Ø


Ø¨Ø²Ø§Ø±ÛÙ ÛÙ Ø¬Ø³ØªØ¬Ù Ø¨Ú©ÙÙ. Ø¨Ù Ø±ÙÛ ÚØ´Ù.  ÙÙÛ ÙÚ©Ø± Ú©ÙÙ ÙØ¨ÙØ§ Ø¯ÛØ¯Ù Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù Ø§ÛÙ Ú©ØªØ§Ø¨ Ø±Ù.




> Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ø¨Ù Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù.
> ÚÙØ¯ ÙÙØª Ù¾ÛØ´ ÛÙ ebook Ú¯Ø±ÙØªÙ Ø¨Ù ÙØ§Ù Windows Forms Using C-sharp
> ÙÙÙØ² ÙØ®ÙÙØ¯Ù. ÛØ¹ÙÛ ÙÙØª ÙÚ©Ø±Ø¯Ù. Ú©Ø³Û ØªØ§Ø­Ø§ÙØ§ Ø®ÙÙØ¯ÙØ


ÙÙ Ø§ÛÙ Ú©ØªØ§Ø¨ Ø±Ù Ø®ÙÙØ¯Ù. ÚÛØ² ÚÙØ¯Ø§Ù Ø¨Ø¯Û ÙÛØ³Øª. Ø§ÙØªÙ Ø§ÙÙÙØ¯Ø±ÙØ§ ÙÙ Ø®ÙØ¨ ÙÛØ³Øª.
ÙØ«Ø§ÙÙØ§Û Ú©ÙÛ ØªÙØ´ Ø²Ø¯Ù Ø´Ø¯Ù Ù Ø±ÙØ§Ù ÙØ¹ÙÙÙÛ ÙØ¯Ø§Ø±Ù

----------


## rezaaaaaaaaa

Ø¨Ø§ Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ø¨Ù ÙÙÙ Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù 
ÙÙ ØªÙ Ø®ÙØ§ÙØ¯Ù ÙØªÙ ÙØ§Û Ø§ÙÚ¯ÙÛØ³Û ÙØ´Ú©Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ø Ù Ø¯Ø±Ø³Øª ÙÙÛØªÙÙÙ ÙØ·Ø§ÙØ¨ Ø±Ù Ø¯Ø±Ú© Ú©ÙÙ Ø Ú©ØªØ§Ø¨ÙØ§Û Ø§ÙÚ¯ÙÛØ³Û Ø²ÛØ§Ø¯Û ÙÙ Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ø ÙØ¸Ø±ØªÙÙ ÚÛÙ Ø ÚØ·ÙØ±Û ÙÛØªÙÙÙ #c Ø±Ù Ø®ÙØ¨ ÛØ§Ø¯ Ø¨Ú¯ÛØ±Ù 
ÙØ§Ú¯ÙØªÙ ÙÙØ§ÙØ¯ Ú©Ù ÚÙØ¯ Ø³Ø§Ù Ù¾ÛØ´ ÙÙ Ø¬Ø§ÙØ§ Ø±Ù Ú©Ø§Ø± Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ù ÙØ´Ú©Ù Ø­Ø§Ø¯Û ØªÙ OOP ÙØ¯Ø§Ø±Ù ÙÙÛ Ø¨ÛØ´ØªØ±ÛÙ ÙØ´Ú©Ù Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø§ Ø®ÙÙØ¯Ù ÙØªÙ ÙØ§Û Ø§ÙÚ¯ÙÛØ³Û Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù
Ú©ØªØ§Ø¨ÙØ§Û ÙØ§Ø±Ø³Û Ø±Ù ÙÙ ÛÙ ÙÙØ¯Ø§Ø± Ø®ÙÙØ¯Ù ÙÙÛ ÙÙÛØ¯ÙÙÙ Ø²ÛØ§Ø¯ Ø¨Ø§Ø¨ ØªØ¹Ø¨Ù ÙÛØ³Øª ØØ
Ø¨Ù ÙØ¸Ø± Ø´ÙØ§ ÚÙ Ú©Ø§Ø± Ú©ÙÙ ØØØ

----------


## Mahdi.Kiani

> Ø¨Ø§ Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ø¨Ù ÙÙÙ Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù 
> ÙÙ ØªÙ Ø®ÙØ§ÙØ¯Ù ÙØªÙ ÙØ§Û Ø§ÙÚ¯ÙÛØ³Û ÙØ´Ú©Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ø Ù Ø¯Ø±Ø³Øª ÙÙÛØªÙÙÙ ÙØ·Ø§ÙØ¨ Ø±Ù Ø¯Ø±Ú© Ú©ÙÙ Ø Ú©ØªØ§Ø¨ÙØ§Û Ø§ÙÚ¯ÙÛØ³Û Ø²ÛØ§Ø¯Û ÙÙ Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ø ÙØ¸Ø±ØªÙÙ ÚÛÙ Ø ÚØ·ÙØ±Û ÙÛØªÙÙÙ #c Ø±Ù Ø®ÙØ¨ ÛØ§Ø¯ Ø¨Ú¯ÛØ±Ù 
> ÙØ§Ú¯ÙØªÙ ÙÙØ§ÙØ¯ Ú©Ù ÚÙØ¯ Ø³Ø§Ù Ù¾ÛØ´ ÙÙ Ø¬Ø§ÙØ§ Ø±Ù Ú©Ø§Ø± Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ù ÙØ´Ú©Ù Ø­Ø§Ø¯Û ØªÙ OOP ÙØ¯Ø§Ø±Ù ÙÙÛ Ø¨ÛØ´ØªØ±ÛÙ ÙØ´Ú©Ù Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø§ Ø®ÙÙØ¯Ù ÙØªÙ ÙØ§Û Ø§ÙÚ¯ÙÛØ³Û Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù
> Ú©ØªØ§Ø¨ÙØ§Û ÙØ§Ø±Ø³Û Ø±Ù ÙÙ ÛÙ ÙÙØ¯Ø§Ø± Ø®ÙÙØ¯Ù ÙÙÛ ÙÙÛØ¯ÙÙÙ Ø²ÛØ§Ø¯ Ø¨Ø§Ø¨ ØªØ¹Ø¨Ù ÙÛØ³Øª ØØ
> Ø¨Ù ÙØ¸Ø± Ø´ÙØ§ ÚÙ Ú©Ø§Ø± Ú©ÙÙ ØØØ


ØªÙÙØ§ Ø±Ø§ÙÛ Ú©Ù ÙØ³Øª Ø§ÛÙÙ Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø´ÛÙÛ Ø¨Ø®ÙÙÛ ØªØ§ Ø±Ø§Ù Ø¨ÛØ§ÙØªÛ
Ø§ÙÙØ´ ÙÙÚ©ÙÙ Ø³Ø®Øª Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù
ÙÛ ØªÙÙÛ ÛÚ© dic Ø®ÙØ¨ ÙÙ Ø±ÙÛ Ø³ÛØ³ØªÙØª ÙØµØ¨ Ú©ÙÛ Ù Ú¯Ø§ÙÛ ÙÙ Ø§Ø² Ø§ÙÙ Ú©ÙÚ© Ø¨Ú¯ÛØ±Û
ÙÙÚ©ÙÙ Ø§ÙØ§ÛÙ Ú©Ø§Ø± Ø®ÛÙÛ Ø§Ø°ÛØª Ø¨Ø´Û ÙÙÛØ§Ø² Ø¨Ù Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ø²ÛØ§Ø¯ Ø§Ø² dic Ø¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Û ÙÙÛ Ø§Ú¯Ø± ÛÚ©Ù ØªØ­ÙÙ Ú©ÙÛ ÙÙ¾Ø´Øª Ú©Ø§Ø± Ø¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Û Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯ ÚÙØ¯ ÙÙØª ÙÛØ¨ÛÙÛ Ú©Ù Ú©ØªØ§Ø¨ ÙØ§Û Ø§ÙÚ¯ÙÛØ³Û Ø±Ø§ Ø®ÛÙÛ Ø¨ÙØªØ± Ù Ø±ÙØ§ÙØªØ± Ø§Ø² ÙØ§Ø±Ø³Û ÙØ§ ÙÛ Ø®ÙÙÛ
Ø§ÛÙ Ø¨Ù Ø§ÛÙ Ø¯ÙÛÙ ÙØ³Øª Ú©Ù Ø§Ú©Ø«Ø± Ú©ØªØ§Ø¨ ÙØ§Û Ø®ÙØ¨ ÛÙ Ø²Ø¨Ø§ÙÛ Ø³Ø§Ø¯Ù ÙÙØ´ØªÙ ÙÛ Ø´ÙÙØ¯. Ø¯Ø± ÙØ§ÙØ¹ Ø§ÛÙ ÛÚ© Ø§ÙØªÛØ§Ø² Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û ÛÚ© ÙÙÛØ³ÙØ¯Ù ÙØ­Ø³ÙØ¨ ÙÛØ´Ù .. Ø§ÛÙÚ©Ù Ø®ÙØ§ÙÙØ¯Ø´ Ø¨ØªÙÙÙ Ø¨Ù Ø±Ø§Ø­ØªÛ ÙØ·Ø§ÙØ¨ Ø±Ø§ Ø¯Ø±Ú© Ú©ÙÙ

ÙÚ©ØªÙ Ø§Û ÙÙ Ú©Ù Ø§ÙØ§Ù Ø¨Ù Ø°ÙÙÙ ÙÛØ±Ø³Ù Ø§ÛÙÙ Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û ÙÙÙÛØ¯Ù ÛÚ© ÙØ·ÙØ¨ ÛØ§ ÙØ«ÙØ§ ÛÚ© Ù¾Ø§Ø±Ø§Ú¯Ø±Ø§Ù ÛÚ© ÙØªÙØ ÙÛØ§Ø² ÙÛØ³Øª Ú©Ù ÙØ¹Ø§ÙÛ ØªÙØ§ÙÛ Ú©ÙÙØ§Øª Ø§ÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø§ 270 ÙØªØ±Ø§Ø¯Ù Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û ÙØ± Ú©Ø¯ÙÙØ Ø¨ÙØ¯ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Û

Ø¯Ø± ÙØ§ÙØ¹ Ø§Ú¯Ø± Ø§ÛÙØ¬ÙØ±Û Ú©ØªØ§Ø¨ ÙÛ Ø®ÙÙÛ Ú©Ù ÙØ± ÙØºØª Ø±Ø§ ØªÚ© ØªÚ© ÙØ¹ÙÛ ÙÛ Ú©ÙÛ Ù ÙÛ Ø®ÙØ§Û Ø¨Ø§ ÙØ¹ÙÛ ØªÚ© ØªÚ© Ø§ÙÙØ§ Ø¨Ù ÙØ¹ÙØ§Û Ø¬ÙÙÙ Ù Ø¯Ø± Ø§Ø¯Ø§ÙÙ Ø¨Ù ÙØ¹ÙØ§Û Ù¾Ø§Ø±Ø§Ú¯Ø±Ø§Ù Ø¨Ø±Ø³Û Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø¨Ú¯Ù Ú©Ù Ø³Ø®Øª Ø¯Ø± Ø§Ø´ØªØ¨Ø§ÙÛ

Ú©ØªØ§Ø¨ ÙØ§Û Ø§ÙÚ¯ÙÛØ³Û Ø±Ø§ ÙÙ Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ ÙØ«Ù Ú©ØªØ§Ø¨ ÙØ§Û ÙØ§Ø±Ø³Û Ø®ÙÙØ¯. Ø´ÙØ§ ÙÛÚ ÙÙØª ÙÙÙØ¹ Ø®ÙØ§ÙØ¯ Ú©ØªØ§Ø¨ ÙØ§Ø±Ø³Û Ø¨Ù ÙØ¹ÙØ§Û ØªÚ© ØªÚ© Ø§ÙÙØ§ ÙÛÚ ÙÙØª ØªÙØ¬Ù ÙÙÛ Ú©ÙÛ .. Ø§ÙØ¨ØªÙ Ø¹Ø§Ø¯Øª Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø¨Ù Ø§ÛÙ Ø±ÙØ´ Ø®ÙØ§ÙØ¯Ù ÛÚ©ÙÛ Ø³Ø®ØªÙ .. Ø¯Ø± ÙØ§ÙØ¹ Ø´ÙØ§ Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø§ÙÙÙØ¯Ø± ØªÙÛ Ø®ÙÙØ¯Ù ÙÙÛ Ø¨Ø´Û Ú©Ù Ø¨ØªÙÙÛ ÙØ¹ÙØ§Û Ø®ÛÙÛ Ø§Ø² Ú©ÙÙØ§Øª Ø±Ø§ Ø§Ø² Ú©ÙÙØ§Øª ÙØ¬Ø§ÙØ±Ø´ Ù ÙØ¹ÙÛ Ø¬ÙÙÙ ØªØ´Ø®ÛØµ Ø¨Ø¯Û
Ø¯Ø± ÙØ§ÙØ¹ Ø´ÙØ§ Ø§Ú¯Ø± ÙØ¹ÙÛ Ø¬ÙÙÙ Ø±Ø§ Ø¯Ø± Ú©Ù Ø¨ÙÙÙÛ Ø§ÙÙ ÙÙÙØ¹ ÙÛ ØªÙÙÛ ÙØ¹ÙÛ Ø®ÛÙÛ Ø§Ø² Ú©ÙÙØ§Øª Ø¬Ø¯ÛØ¯ Ø±Ø§ ÙÙ Ø®ÙØ¯ Ø¨Ù Ø®ÙØ¯ ÛØ§Ø¯ Ø¨Ú¯ÛØ±Û
Ù Ø§ÛÙ Ø§ÙØ± ÙÛØ³Ø± ÙØ®ÙØ§ÙØ¯ Ø´Ø¯ Ø¬Ø² Ø¨Ù Ø´Ø¨ Ø²ÙØ¯Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø±Û Ø Ø®ÙÙØ¯Ù ÙÙØ§ÙÙØ Ø®ÙØ§ÙØ¯ Ú©ØªØ§Ø¨ Ø Ú©Ù Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù ÚØª Ù Ø¨Ù Ø¬Ø§Ø´ Ø®ÙØ§ÙØ¯Ù
Ù Ø¯Ø± Ø³Ù ØªØ§ Ú©ÙÙÙ Ø§Ú¯Ù Ø¨Ø®ÙØ§Ù Ø®ÙØ§ØµÙ Ú©ÙÙ Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø¨Ú¯Ù Ú©Ù ÙÙØ· :
Ø¨Ø®ÙØ§Ù Ø¨Ø®ÙØ§Ù Ø¨Ø®ÙØ§Ù

----------


## sinpin

> ÙÙ ØªÙ Ø®ÙØ§ÙØ¯Ù ÙØªÙ ÙØ§Û Ø§ÙÚ¯ÙÛØ³Û ÙØ´Ú©Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ø Ù Ø¯Ø±Ø³Øª ÙÙÛØªÙÙÙ ÙØ·Ø§ÙØ¨ Ø±Ù Ø¯Ø±Ú© Ú©ÙÙ Ø Ú©ØªØ§Ø¨ÙØ§Û Ø§ÙÚ¯ÙÛØ³Û Ø²ÛØ§Ø¯Û ÙÙ Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ø ÙØ¸Ø±ØªÙÙ ÚÛÙ Ø


ÙÙØ· Ú©ÙÙÙ Ø­ÙØ¸ Ú©ÙÛØ¯ - ÙØ«ÙØ§ Ø¨Ø§ Ú©ÙÚ© Ø¬Ø¹Ø¨Ù Û ÙØ§ÛØªÙØ± - Ø¨ÙØªÙÙ ÙÙÙ ÙÛØ¯Ù ÙÙØ· Ø¨Ø§ 3 ÛØ§ 4 ÙØ²Ø§Ø± Ú©ÙÙÙ ÙØªØ¯Ø§ÙÙ (Essential words) Ø¨Ù Ø±Ø§Ø­ØªÛ ØªÙØ§Ù Ú©ØªØ§Ø¨ÙØ§Û Ú©Ø§ÙÙ¾ÛÙØªØ±Û Ø±Ù ÙÛØªÙÙÛØ¯ Ø¨Ø®ÙÙÛØ¯.
Ø®ÙØ´Ø¨Ø®ØªØ§ÙÙ Ú©ØªØ§Ø¨ÙØ§Û Ú©Ø§ÙÙ¾ÛÙØªØ±Û Ø¨Ù Ø¯ÙØ§ÛÙ Ø²ÛØ§Ø¯Û ÙØ³Ø¨Øª Ø¨Ù Ø³Ø§ÛØ± Ú©ØªØ§Ø¨ÙØ§ (ÙÙØ³ÙÛØ Ø§Ø¯Ø¨ÛØ Ø¹Ø±ÙØ§ÙÛØ Ù¾Ø²Ø´Ú©Û Ù ...) Ø³Ø§Ø¯Ù ØªØ±ÛÙ ÙØªÙ Ø§ÙÚ¯ÙÛØ³Û Ø±Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø±ÙØ¯.
Ú¯Ø±Ø§ÙØ± Ø±Ù ÙÙ ÙØ¹ÙØ§ ÙØ±Ø§ÙÙØ´ Ú©ÙÛØ¯ ÙÚ¯Ø± Ø§ÛÙÚ©Ù ÙØµØ¯ ÙÚ¯Ø§Ø±Ø´ Ø¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÛØ¯.

----------


## Mahdi.Kiani

> ÙÙØ· Ú©ÙÙÙ Ø­ÙØ¸ Ú©ÙÛØ¯ - .


Ø­ÙØ¸ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù ÙØ­Ø¶ Ú©ÙÙÙ Ø¨Ù ÙÛÚ Ø¹ÙÙØ§Ù Ø®ÙØ¨ ÙÛØ³Øª
Ø§ÙØ¨ØªÙ Ø¬Ø¹Ø¨Ù ÙØ§ÛØªÙØ± ÙÙØ§ÙØ·ÙØ± Ú©Ù Ø§Ø´Ø§Ø±Ù Ú©Ø±Ø¯ÛÙ ÛÚ©Û Ø§Ø² Ø¨ÙØªØ±ÛÙ Ø±ÙØ´ ÙØ§Û Ø­ÙØ¸ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù ÙØ³Øª ÙÙÛ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø®ÙØ§ÙØ¯Ù ÙØªÙØ ÙÙØ· Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ ÙØªÙ Ø®ÙØ§ÙØ¯ Ù Ø§ÙØ¨ØªÙ Ú©ÙÙØ§Øª Ø±Ø§ ÙÙ Ø¯Ø±ÙÙ Ø¢Ù ÛØ§Ø¯ Ú¯Ø±ÙØª ... ÚÙÙ Ø®ÛÙÛ Ø§Ø² Ú©ÙÙØ§Øª Ø¨Ù ÙÛÚÙ Ø¯Ø± Ú©ØªØ¨ ØªØ®ØµØµÛ Ø¨Ù Ø¢Ù ÙØ¹ÙØ§ÛÛ Ú©Ù Ø¯Ø± Ø¯ÛÚ©Ø´ÙØ±Û ÙØ§ Ø¢ÙØ¯Ù Ø§ÙØ¯Ø ÙÛØ³ØªÙØ¯
Ø§ÛÙ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ú©ØªØ¨ ØªØ®ØµØµÛ Ø¨ÛØ´ØªØ± ÙØ´ÙÙØ¯ Ø§Ø³Øª. Ø¨Ù Ø¹ÙÙØ§Ù ÙØ«Ø§Ù ØªÙÛ ÛÚ© Ú©ØªØ§Ø¨ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙÙÛØ³Û Ø ÙÙØªÛ Ø¨Ù Ú©ÙÙÙ double Ø¨Ø± Ø®ÙØ±Ø¯ ÙÛ Ú©ÙÛÙØ ÛÚ© Ø¯ÙÛØ§ ÙØ¹Ø§ÙÛ ØªÙÛ Ø°ÙÙ Ø®ÙØ§ÙÙØ¯Ù Ø´Ú©Ù ÙÛÚ¯ÛØ±Ù Ú©Ù ÙÛÚ Ú©Ø¯ÙÙ Ø§ÙÙØ§ ÙÙÚ©ÙÙ Ø¨Ø§ ÙØ¹ÙØ§Û ÙØºÙÛ Ø§ÙÙ Ú©ÙÙÙ Ú©Ù Ø¯Ø±dic ÙØ§ Ø§ÙÙØ¯Ù ÙÙØ®ÙØ§ÙÛ ÙØ¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù

Ú©ÙÙÙ Ø±Ø§ Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ ØªÙÛ ÙØªÙ ÛØ§Ø¯ Ú¯Ø±ÙØª

----------


## mohammadkhan

Ø¨Ø¨Ø®Ø´ÛØ¯ ÙØ¶ÙÙÛ ÙØ¨Ø§Ø´Ù ÙÙÛ Ø´Ø®ØµØ§ Ø¬Ø¹Ø¨Ù ÙØ§ÛØªÙØ± Ù Ø­ÙØ¸ Ú©ÙÙÙ Ù ... Ø±Ù ÙØ¨ÙÙ ÙØ¯Ø§Ø±Ù. ÙØ§ Ú©Ù ÙÙÛØ®ÙØ§ÙÛÙ Ø¢Ø²ÙÙÙ ØªØ§ÙÙ Ø¨Ø¯ÛÙ Ù ÛØ§ ØªØ¯Ø±ÛØ³ ÙØºØª Ú©ÙÛÙ. ÙÛØ®ÙØ§Ù Ø±ÙØ´Û Ø±Ù Ú©Ù ÛÚ©Û Ø§Ø² Ø§Ø³Ø§ØªÛØ¯ ÙÙ Ø¨ÙÙ ÛØ§Ø¯ Ø¯Ø§Ø¯ Ø±Ù Ø¨ÙØªÙÙ Ø¨Ú¯ÙØ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û ÙÙ Ú©Ù Ø®ÛÙÛ ÙØ«ÙØ± Ø«ÙØ± Ø¨ÙØ¯ Ù Ø¬ÙØ§Ø¨ Ø¯Ø§Ø¯. Ø§ÙÛØ¯ÙØ§Ø±Ù Ø¨Ù Ú©Ø§Ø± Ø´ÙØ§ Ù Ø¨ÙÛÙ Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù ÙÙ Ø¨ÛØ§Ø¯.

Ø´ÙØ§ Ø§ÙÙ Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø§Ø² ÙØ¨ÙØ§ Ø´Ø±ÙØ¹ Ú©ÙÛØ¯. Ø¨Ø§ Ø­Ø±Ù Ø§ÙÙ Ø¯ÙØ³ØªÙÙÙ Ú©Ù Ú¯ÙØª ÙØªÙÙ Ú©Ø§ÙÙ¾ÛÙØªØ±Û Ø²Ø¨Ø§Ù Ø³Ø§Ø¯Ù ØªØ±Û Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù ÙØ³Ø¨Øª Ø¨Ù Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ø± Ø±Ø´ØªÙ ÙØ§ Ú©Ø§ÙÙØ§ ÙÙØ§ÙÙÙ. ÛÙ ÙØ±ÙÙÚ¯ ÙØºØª Ú©ÙÚÛÚ© Ø±Ù Ú©ÙØ§Ø± Ø¯Ø³ØªØªÙÙ ÛØ§ ØªÙÛ Ø¯Ø³Ú©ØªØ§Ù¾ Ø¨Ø§Ø² ÙÚ¯ÙØ¯Ø§Ø±ÛØ¯. Ø³Ù¾Ø³ Ú©Ù ØµÙØ­Ù Ø§ÙÚ¯ÙÛØ³Û Ø±Ù Ú©Ø§ÙÙØ§ Ø¨Ø®ÙÙÛÙ Ù ÙØ± ÚÛ Ú©Ù Ø§Ø² Ø§ÙÙ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ¨Ø§Ø· Ú©Ø±Ø¯ÛØ¯ Ø±Ù Ø¨ÙÙÛØ³ÛÙ ÙÙ ØªØ±Ø¬ÙÙ Ø¯ÙÛÙ Ù ØªØ­Øª Ø§ÙÙÙØ¸Û ÚÙÙ Ø¯Ø± Ø§ÙÙ ØµÙØ±Øª Ø´ÙØ§ ÙÙØ´ ÛÚ© ÙØªØ±Ø¬Ù Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø± Ø¹ÙØ¯Ù Ø®ÙØ§ÙÛØ¯ Ø¯Ø§Ø´Øª ÙÙ ÛÚ© ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù ÛØ§Ø¯Ú¯ÛØ±Û Ø³Û Ø´Ø§Ø±Ù¾!!!

Ú©Ø§ÙÙØ§ Ø¨Ù ÙØªÙ ØªØ³ÙØ· Ù¾ÛØ¯Ø§ Ú©ÙÛØ¯ Ù ÙØºØ§Øª Ø¬Ø¯ÛØ¯Û Ø±Ù Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø±Ø§ØªÙÙ Ú¯ÙÚ¯ Ù ÙØ§ÙÙÙÙÙ ÙØ³Øª Ø±Ù Ø±ÙÛ ÛÙ ÙØ³ÙØª Ø¬Ø¯Ø§Ú¯ÙÙÙ Ø¨ÙÙÛØ³ÛÙ ØªØ§ Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯Ø§ Ø§ÙÙÙØ§ Ø±Ù ÙØ·Ø§ÙØ¹Ù Ú©ÙÛØ¯ Ù Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û ÙÙÛØ´Ù Ø§ÙÙÙØ§ Ø±Ù ÛØ§Ø¯ Ø¨Ú¯ÛØ±ÛØ¯. Ø³Ù¾Ø³ ÚÛØ²Û Ø±Ù Ú©Ù Ø§Ø² ÙØ± ØµÙØ­Ù Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ¨Ø§Ø· Ú©Ø±Ø¯ÛØ¯ (Ø¨Ø§ Ú©ÙÚ© Ø¯ÛÚ©Ø´ÙØ±Û) Ø±ÙÛ Ú©Ø§ØºØ° Ø¨ÛØ§Ø±ÛØ¯. ÙØ·ÙØ¦ÙØ§ Ø¸Ø±Ù ÚÙØ¯ Ø±ÙØ² Ø´Ø§ÙØ¯ Ø±Ø´Ø¯ ÚØ´ÙÚ¯ÛØ±Û Ø®ÙØ§ÙÛØ¯ Ø¨ÙØ¯ Ú©Ù Ø®ÙØ¯ØªÙÙ ÙÙ ÙØªØ¹Ø¬Ø¨ ÙÛØ´ÛÙ. Ø¯Ø± Ø¶Ù MSDNØ Ø¯ÙØ³Øª Ù ÛØ§Ø± Ø´ÙÛÙ .NET ÙÙ Ø¨ÙØªØ±ÛÙ Ø±Ø§Ù Ø­ÙÙ ÚÙÙ Ø¹ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø¨Ø± Ø§ÛÙÚ©Ù Ø¨Ù Ø¢ÙÙØ²Ø´ Ø§Ø¬ÙØ§ÙÛ Ù Ú¯Ø§Ù Ú©Ø§ÙÙ ÛÚ© ÙØªØ¯Ø Ú©ÙØ§Ø³ Ù ÛØ§ Ú©Ø§ÙÙ¾ÙÙÙØª ÙÛÙ¾Ø±Ø¯Ø§Ø²Ù Ø¨Ø§ ÙØ±Ø§Ø± Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù Source Code Ù Ø­ØªÛ ÛÚ© ØªÚ©Ù Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø¨Ù ÙÙÙ ÙØ± ÚÙ Ø¨ÛØ´ØªØ± ÙØ³Ø§ÙÙ ÙÙ Ø´Ø¯ÛØ¯Ø§ !!! Ú©ÙÚ© ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ. Ø¢ÙÙØ²Ø´ Ø´ÙØ§ÙÛ Ù Ø¹ÙÙÛ Ø¨Ø·ÙØ± ÙÙØ²ÙØ§Ù

ÙÙ ÚÙÙ ÙÙÙØ² ÙØ«Ù Ø¨ÙÛÙ Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù Ø³Û Ø´Ø§Ø±Ù¾ Ú©Ø§Ø± ÙÙÙØ² Ø§ÙÙÙØ¯Ø±ÙØ§ Ø³Û Ø´Ø§Ø±Ù¾ ÙÙÛØ³ Ø­Ø±ÙÙ Ø§Û ÙØ´Ø¯Ù ÙÙÛØªÙÙÙ ÙØ¸Ø± ØªØ®ØµØµÛ ØªØ±Û Ø¨Ø¯Ù ÙÙÛ ÙÛÚ ÙÙØª Ø§Ø² ÛØ§Ø¯Ú¯ÛØ±Û ÚÛØ²ÙØ§Û Ø¬Ø¯ÛØ¯ ÙØªØ±Ø³ Ù Ø§ÛÙ ÙÚ©ØªÙ Ø±Ù ÙØ± Ø¬ÙØ± Ø´Ø¯Ù Ø¨Ù Ø®ÙØ¯Øª Ø¨ÙØ¨ÙÙÙÙ Ú©Ù Ú©ØªØ¨ Ù Ø§ÛØ¨ÙÚ©ÙØ§Û Ø®Ø§Ø±Ø¬Û ÙÙÛØ´Ù Ø§Ø² Ø§ÛØ¨ÙÚ© Ù Ú©ØªØ¨ ÙØ§Ø±Ø³Û Ø¨ÙØªØ± ÙØ³ØªÙØ¯ !!!

----------


## sarnev6t

Ø³ÙØ§Ù  ÙÙÙ ØªØ§Ø²Ù Ú©Ø§Ø±Ù ÙÙÛ ÙÚ©Ø± ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ Ú©ØªØ§Ø¨ Ø¢ÙØ§Û ÙØ§Ø´ÙÛØ§Ù Ø±Ø§ Ú©Ø§ÙÙ Ø¨Ø®ÙÙÛ Ø§Ø² ÙØ­Ø§Ø¸ Ù¾Ø§ÛÙ ÙØ´Ú©ÙØª Ø­Ù ÙÛØ´Ù . Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯ Ø§ÙÙ Ø¨Ù ÙØ¸Ø± ÙÙ Ø¨Ø±Ù Ø³Ø±Ø§Øº ado.net Ø¯Ø± Ø¶ÙÙ Ø¨ÙØªØ±Ù Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø®ÙØ¯Øª Ø·Ø±Ø­ ÙØ³Ø¦ÙÙ Ú©ÙÛ Ù ØªÙ ÙÙÛÙ Ø³Ø§ÛØª ÙÙ ÙØ´ÙØ±Øª Ú©ÙÛ Ø¨Ø§ Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù !! Ø¨Ù Ø§ÙÛØ¯ ÙÙÙÙÛØª ØªÙØ§Ù Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙÙÛØ³Ø§Ù Ø§ÛØ±ÙÙÛ........

----------


## Ø§ÙØ±ÚÙÚ¯

> ÙÚ©Ø± Ú©ÙÙ ØªØ§Ù¾ÛÚ© Ø±Ù Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ù Ø¨ÛØ´ØªØ± Ø§Ø² Ø§ÛÙ Ú©Ø´Ø´ ÙØ¯ÛÙ Ø®ÛÙÛ Ø¨ÙØªØ± Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù
> Ø¯ÙØ³ØªÙÙÙ ÙÙ Ú©Ù Ø¬ÙØ§Ø¨Ø´ Ø±Ù Ú¯Ø±ÙØª Ù ÙÚ©Ø± Ú©ÙÙ ÙÙØ¶ÙØ¹ ØªØ§Ù¾ÛÚ© Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ø¨Ù Ø³ÙØª Ù Ø³ÙÛ Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ù Ø§Û Ú©Ø´ÛØ¯Ù ÙÛØ´Ù. Ø¨Ø­Ø« Ø¬Ø§ÙØ¨Û Ø¨ÙØ¯


ÙÙ Ø§ÛÙ Ø§ØªÙØ§ÙØ§ Ø¬Ø§ÙØ¨ÙØ ÚÙÙÚ©Ù Û² Ø·Ø±Ø² ÙÚ©Ø± ÙØ®ØªÙÙ Ø±Ø§ ÙØ´Ø§Ù ÙÛØ¯ÙØ Ø¬Ø§ÙØ¨ Ø§ÛÙ Ø§Ø³Øª Ú©Ù ÙØ± Ú©Ø¯Ø§Ù ÙØ²Ø§ÛØ§Ù ÙØ¶Ø±Ø§Øª Ø®ÙØ¯Ø´Ø§Ù Ø±Ø§ Ø¯Ø§Ø±ÙØ¯Ø Ø¨Ø¹Ø¶ÛÙØ§ Ø¨Ø§ ÛÚ© Ø·Ø±Ù Ø±Ø§Ø­ØªØ±ÙØ¯ Ù Ø¨ÙÛÙ Ø¨Ø§ Ø·Ø±Ù Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ø±. 

ÙØ«ÙØ§ Ø¯Ø± Ø§ÙØªØ­Ø§ÙØ§Øª Ø¯ÙÙØ³ØªÙ Ø§ÛÙÚ©Ù ÛÚ© ÙØ§ÚÙ ÚÙ ÙØ¹ÙÛÛ ÙÛØ¯Ù Ø±Ø§ Ø¨ÙØ´ Ø®Ø®ÛÙÛ Ø§ÙÙÛØª ÙÛØ¯ÙØ¯Ø Ù Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø§Ø² Ø¨Ø± Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÙØ¯Ø ÙÙÛ Ø¯Ø± ÙØ§ÙØ¹ÛØª Ú©ÙØªØ± Ú©Ø³Û ÙØ¹Ø§ÙÛ Ø±Ø§ Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯ Ø§Ø² ÛÚ©Û Ø¯Ù Ø³Ø§Ù ÛØ§Ø¯Ø´ ÙÚ¯Ù ÙÛØ¯Ø§Ø±Ø¯.

Ø¯Ø± Ø¶ÙÙ "Ú©Ø§ÙÛÙ Ø§Ø±ØªØ¨Ø§Ø· Ø§ÙÙ Ú©ÙÙÙ Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø§ Ø³Ø§ÛØ± Ú©ÙÙØ§Øª ÙØªØ±Ø§Ø¯Ù Ø¨Ø¯ÙÙÛÙ" Ø§ÛÙ Ø¯Ø± ÛØ§Ø¯Ú¯ÛØ±Û Ø²Ø¨Ø§ÙÙØ§ÛÙ Ø§ÙÙØ¯ÙÛØ²Ø§Ø¯ Ø¨Ú©Ø§Ø± ÙÛØ§Ø¯.

Ø¨Ù Ø·ÙØ± Ø®ÙØ§ØµÙ ÙØ± Ø¯Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø±ÙØ¯ Ø¯Ø±Ø³Øª ÙÛÚ¯ÙØ¯ Ù ÛÚ© Ø·Ø±Ø² ØªÙÚ©Ø± Ø¨Ø± Ø¶Ø¯ Ø§ÙÙ ÛÚ©Û ÙÛØ³ØªØ

----------


## application_13

> ÙÚ©Ø± Ú©ÙÙ ØªØ§Ù¾ÛÚ© Ø±Ù Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ù Ø¨ÛØ´ØªØ± Ø§Ø² Ø§ÛÙ Ú©Ø´Ø´ ÙØ¯ÛÙ Ø®ÛÙÛ Ø¨ÙØªØ± Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù
> Ø¯ÙØ³ØªÙÙÙ ÙÙ Ú©Ù Ø¬ÙØ§Ø¨Ø´ Ø±Ù Ú¯Ø±ÙØª Ù ÙÚ©Ø± Ú©ÙÙ ÙÙØ¶ÙØ¹ ØªØ§Ù¾ÛÚ© Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ø¨Ù Ø³ÙØª Ù Ø³ÙÛ Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ù Ø§Û Ú©Ø´ÛØ¯Ù ÙÛØ´Ù. Ø¨Ø­Ø« Ø¬Ø§ÙØ¨Û Ø¨ÙØ¯


Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ø¯ÙØ³Øª Ø¹Ø²ÛØ².
Ø¯Ø±Ø³ØªÙ Ú©Ù ÙÙ Ø¬ÙØ§Ø¨Ù Ø±Ù Ú¯Ø±ÙØªÙ ÙÙÛ ØªØ±Ø¬ÛØ­ Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù ÙØ¹ÙØ§ Ø­Ù Ø´Ø¯Ù ÙØ·Ø±Ø­Ø´ ÙÚ©ÙÙ. ÚÙÙ ÙÛØ®ÙØ§Ù ÙÙØªÛ Ú©ØªØ§Ø¨ÙØ§Û ÙØ¹Ø±ÙÛ Ø´Ø¯Ù ØªÙØ³Ø· Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù Ø±Ù Ø®ÙÙØ¯Ù Ø§Ú¯Ù Ø¨Ø§Ø² ÙØ³ÛÙÙ Ø§Û Ø¨ÙØ¯ Ø¨Ø§ Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù ÙØ·Ø±Ø­ Ú©ÙÙ Ù ØªØ§Ù¾ÛÚ© Ø¬Ø¯ÛØ¯Û ÙØ²ÙÙ. Ù ÙÙÛÙØ·ÙØ± Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§ÙÛ Ú©Ù ÙÛØ®ÙØ§Ù Ø³Û Ø´Ø§Ø±Ù¾ Ø±Ù Ø´Ø±ÙØ¹ Ú©ÙÙ ÙÛØªÙÙÙ ØªÙ Ø§ÛÙ ØªØ§Ù¾ÛÚ© Ø§Ø² Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù Ø³ÙØ§ÙØ§ØªØ´ÙÙ Ø±Ù Ø¨Ù¾Ø±Ø³ÙØ¯.

----------


## Masoud_TB

ÙÙ Ù¾ÛØ´ÙÙØ§Ø¯ ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ Ú©Ù ÛÙ Ø³Ø±Û Ø¨Ù Ø§ÛÙ ÙØ¨ÙØ§Ú¯ ÙÙ Ø¨Ø²ÙÛ:
http://csharptuning.blogfa.com

----------


## mohammadkhan

> ÙÙ Ù¾ÛØ´ÙÙØ§Ø¯ ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ Ú©Ù ÛÙ Ø³Ø±Û Ø¨Ù Ø§ÛÙ ÙØ¨ÙØ§Ú¯ ÙÙ Ø¨Ø²ÙÛ:
> http://csharptuning.blogfa.com


Ø¨Ù ÙÙÙÙ Ø§ÙØ¯Ø§Ø²Ù Ú©Ù ØªÙ Ø³Ø§ÛØª Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙÙÛØ³ Ú©Ù ÙØ·ÙØ¨ ÙÛ ÙÙÛØ³Û ØªÙÛ ÙØ¨ÙØ§Ú¯Øª ØªØ±Ú©ÙÙØ¯Û  :ØªØ´ÙÛÙ:

----------


## mth_sh89

ÙÙ Ú©ØªØ§Ø¨ Ø±Ø§ÙÛÙ ÙÙÙØ§ÙØ§ Ù¾ÙØ± Ø±Ù ØªÙØµÛÙ ÙÛ Ú©ÙÙ Ø¨Ø®ÙÙÛØ¯ :ÚØ´ÙÚ©:

----------


## net.ÙÛÙØ§Ø¯(ÙÙØ¬Û)

Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ø§ÙÙ Ø¨Ø§ ØªØ´Ú©Ø± Ø§Ø² Ù¾Ø³Øª 14
ÙÛØ§Ø²Û Ø¨Ù ØªØ§Ù¾ÛÚ© Ø¬Ø¯ÛØ¯ ÙÛØ³Øª ÚÙÙ Ø§ÙÙÙ Ø®ÙØ§Ù ÙÙØ§ÙÛÙ Ø³Ø§ØªÙ!
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=90594
ØªÙ ØªØ§Ù¾ÛÚ© ÙØ°Ú©ÙØ± Ø¨Ø§ÙØº Ø¨Ø± 70 Ù¾Ø³Øª Ø¯Ø± Ø§ÛÙ ÙÙØ±Ø¯ Ø¨Ø­Ø« ÙÙÛØ¯ Ø´Ø¯Ù!
Ù¾Ø³ Ø§ÙÙ Ø¬Ø³ØªØ¬Ù Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯.........

----------


## razavi_university

> Ø¢ÙÙØ²Ø´ Ú¯Ø§Ù Ø¨Ù Ú¯Ø§Ù C#â.net ØªØ§ÙÛÙ Ø¹ÛÙ Ø§... Ø¬Ø¹ÙØ± ÙÚØ§Ø¯ ÙÙÛ .Ú©ØªØ§Ø¨ ØªÙÙ¾ÛÙ


Ø§ÛÙ Ú©ØªØ§Ø¨ Ù¾Ø± Ø§Ø² ØºÙØ·Ù (Ø´Ø®ØµØ§ Ø·Ø¨Ù ÚÙØ¯ ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø§ÛÙ Ø±Ù Ø®Ø¯ÙØª Ø§Ø³ØªØ§Ø¯ Ø¬Ø¹ÙØ± ÙÚØ§Ø¯ Ø§Ø¹ÙØ§Ù Ù Ø¯Ø±Ø®ÙØ§Ø³Øª Ø§ØµÙØ§Ø­ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù :ÙØ¨Ø®ÙØ¯: )
ÙÙØ¯ÙÙ Ù ÙØ³ÙØªâÙØ§ÛÛ Ø§Ø² Ú©ØªØ§Ø¨ Ø§Ø² Ø±ÙÛ Ú©ØªØ§Ø¨ Visual C++â6 (ØªØ±Ø¬ÙÙ Ø®ÙØ¯Ø´) Ú©Ù¾Û Ø´Ø¯Ù
Ø¬Ø§ÙØ§ÛÛ Ø§Ø² Ú©ØªØ§Ø¨ ÙÙ Ø¨Ø§ Ú©Ø¯ÙØ§Û VB(Ú©ÙÛØ±) Ø¨Ø¨Ø®Ø´ÛØ¯ ÙØ§Ø·ÛÙ
Ø¯Ø±ÙØªÛØ¬Ù Ø­ÛÙ Ù¾ÙÙ Ú©Ù ÙØ§Ø³Ù Ø§ÛÙ Ú©ØªØ§Ø¨ Ø¨Ø¯Û




> Ù Ú©ØªØ§Ø¨ Ø±Ø§ÙÛÙ ÙÙÙØ§ÙØ§ Ù¾ÙØ± Ø±Ù ØªÙØµÛÙ ÙÛ Ú©ÙÙ Ø¨Ø®ÙÙÛØ¯


Ø§ÛÙ Ú©ØªØ§Ø¨ Ø¬ÙØ¯ Ø§ÙÙØ´ Ø¨Ù ÙØ¯Ø±Û Ø¨Ø¯ ØªØ±Ø¬ÙÙ Ø´Ø¯Ù Ú©Ù Ø¢Ø¯Ù Ø±Ù Ø§Ø² #C Ù ... Ø¨Û Ø²Ø§Ø± ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ ÙØ®ØµÙØµØ§ Ø¨Ø®Ø´ÙØ§ÛÛ ÙØ«Ù Ù¾ÙÛ ÙÙØ±ÙÛØ³Ù
ÙÙ Ú©Ù Ú©ØªØ§Ø¨ Ø¢ÙØ§Û ÙØ§Ø´ÙÛØ§Ù Ø±Ù ØªÙØµÛÙ ÙÛâÚ©ÙÙ
Ø§ÙØ¨ØªÙ ÛÙ Ú©ØªØ§Ø¨ ÙÙ Ø§ÙØªØ´Ø§Ø±Ø§Øª Ø³Ø§Ø­Ø± Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø¯Ú© ÙÛØ³Øª

----------


## Mahdi.Kiani

ÙÙ ÛÙ Ù¾ÛØ´ÙÙØ§Ø¯ Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø± Ø®ÙØ§Ù ÙÙØ§ÙÛÙ Ø³Ø§ÛØªÙ !!!
Ø§Ú¯Ø± ÙØ¯ÛØ±Ø§Ù ÙÙØ§ÙÙØª Ú©ÙÙØ¯Ø Ù Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù ÙØ§ÙØ¹Ø§ Ø§ÛÙ Ú©ØªØ§Ø¨ Ø±Ø§ Ø¨Ø®ÙØ§Ù Ø¨Ù ÙØ¯Øª 1 ÙÙØªÙ ÙÙ ÙÛÙÚ© Ø¯Ø§ÙÙÙØ¯ Ø±Ø§ Ø¨Ø°Ø§Ø±Ù Ø§ÛÙØ¬Ø§ Ù Ù¾Ø³ Ø§Ø² 1 ÙÙØªÙ Ø§ÛÙ Ù¾Ø³Øª Ù¾Ø§Ú© Ø¨Ø´Ù...

ÙÙ Ø§Ø² ÛÚ©Û Ø§Ø² Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Û Ø®ÙØ¨Ù Ú©Ù Ø³Ø±Ø¹Øª Ø®ÙØ¨Û Ø¯Ø§Ø±ÙØ¯Ø Ø¯Ø± Ø®ÙØ§Ø³Øª Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø±Ø§Ø­ØªÛ Ø´ÙØ§ Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§ÙØ Ø§ÛÙ ÙØ§ÛÙ Ø±Ø§ ÚÙØ¯ÛÙ Ø¬Ø§ Ø¢Ù¾ÙÙØ¯ Ú©ÙÙ :
Ø¯Ø± Ø­Ø§Ù Ø­Ø§Ø¸Ø± Ø±ÙÛ Ø³Ø±ÙØ± rapidshare Ù Ø¯Ø± Ø¯Ù ÙØ³ÙØª ÙÙØ¬ÙØ¯Ù ..
Ù Ø±ÙÛ Ø³Ø±ÙØ± Ø³Ø§ÛØª esnips ( Ø±ÙÛ account Ø®ÙØ¯Ù Ø¯Ø± Ø§ÛÙ Ø³Ø§ÛØª) ÙÙ Ø§ÛÙ ÙÛÙÚ© Ø¯Ø± Ø³Ù ÙØ³ÙØª ÙØ¬ÙØ¯ Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù..
***
Ø§ÙØ§ Ø¯Ø± ØµÙØ±Øª ÙÙØ§ÙÙØª ÙØ¨ÙØ¯Ù Ø¨Ø§ Ú¯Ø°Ø§Ø´ØªÙ ÙÛÙÚ© Ú©ØªØ§Ø¨ Ø¯Ø± Ø§ÛÙ Ø¨Ø®Ø´ ( Ø¨Ù Ø¯ÙÛÙ ...) Ú©Ù Ø§Ø­ØªÙØ§ÙØ§ ÙÛØ² ÙÙÛÙ Ø·ÙØ± Ø®ÙØ§ÙØ¯ Ø¨ÙØ¯ ( ÙÙØ§ÙÙØª ÙÙÛØ´Ù)  Ù Ø§Ø² Ø¢Ù Ø¬Ø§ÛÛ Ú©Ù ÙØ±Ø³ØªØ§Ø¯Ù Ø§ÛÙ ÙÛÙÚ© Ø¨Ù ØµÙØ±Øª Ù¾ÛØºØ§Ù Ø®ØµÙØµÛ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û ØªÙØ§ÙÛ Ú©Ø§Ø±Ø¨Ø±Ø§Ù Ø§ÛÙ Ø¨Ø®Ø´ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û ÙÙ Ø§ÙÚ©Ø§Ù Ù¾Ø°ÛØ± ÙÛØ³Øª.. Ø§Ú¯Ø± Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù Ú©Ø³Û ÙÛ ØªÙÙÙ Ø²Ø­ÙØª Ø¨Ú©Ø´Ù Ù Ø¨Ù Ø¨ÙÛÙ Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù Ø¨Ø±Ø³ÙÙÙØ Ø®ÙØ¯Ø´ Ø±Ø§ Ø§ÛÙØ¬Ø§ ÙØ¹Ø±ÙÛ Ú©ÙÙ Ø ( Ú©Ù Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù Ø¨Ø´ÙØ§Ø³ÙØ´ÙÙ) ÙÙ ÙØ± Ø¯Ù ÙÛÙÚ© Ú©ØªØ§Ø¨ Ø±Ø§ ( Ø³Ø±ÙØ± rapid  Ù Ø³Ø±ÙØ± esnips ) Ø¨Ù Ø§ÛØ´ÙÙ ÙÛ Ø¯Ù Ù Ø¨ÙÛÙ Ú©Ø§Ø±Ø¨Ø±Ø§Ù Ø§Ø² Ø§ÛØ´ÙÙ Ø¨Ú¯ÛØ±Ù..

ÙÙÙ ÙÙÛØ¯Ù ÙÙÛ Ø´Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø§ÙÚ©Ø§Ù Ú©ÙÚÚ© ØªØ± Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù ÙÛÙÚ© ÙØ§ Ø¬ÙØª Ø¯Ø§ÙÙÙØ¯ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø§ÙØ±Ø§Ø¯Û Ú©Ù ÙØª Ø®ÙØ¨Û ÙØ¯Ø§Ø±ÙØ¯ ÙÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù.... 

Ø¨Ø¨Ø®Ø´ÛØ¯ Ø§Ú¯Ù ØºÙØ· Ø§ÙÙØ§ÛÛ Ø²ÛØ§Ø¯ Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù.. Ø³Ø§Ø¹Øª 5 ØµØ¨Ø­Ù Ù ÙÙÙØ² ÙØ®ÙØ§Ø¨ÛØ¯Ù.. 
ÙÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÛØ¯

----------


## sinpin

> ÙÙ ÛÙ Ù¾ÛØ´ÙÙØ§Ø¯ Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø± Ø®ÙØ§Ù ÙÙØ§ÙÛÙ Ø³Ø§ÛØªÙ !!!
> Ø§Ú¯Ø± ÙØ¯ÛØ±Ø§Ù ÙÙØ§ÙÙØª Ú©ÙÙØ¯Ø Ù Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù ÙØ§ÙØ¹Ø§ Ø§ÛÙ Ú©ØªØ§Ø¨ Ø±Ø§ Ø¨Ø®ÙØ§Ù Ø¨Ù ÙØ¯Øª 1 ÙÙØªÙ ÙÙ ÙÛÙÚ© Ø¯Ø§ÙÙÙØ¯ Ø±Ø§ Ø¨Ø°Ø§Ø±Ù Ø§ÛÙØ¬Ø§ Ù Ù¾Ø³ Ø§Ø² 1 ÙÙØªÙ Ø§ÛÙ Ù¾Ø³Øª Ù¾Ø§Ú© Ø¨Ø´Ù...


ÙØªØ§Ø³ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø§ÛÙÚ©Ø§Ø± Ø¨Ù Ø¯ÙØ§ÛÙ Ø²ÛØ§Ø¯Û - Ú©Ù Ø®Ø§Ø±Ø¬ Ø§Ø² Ø¨Ø­Ø« Ø§Ø³Øª - ÙÙØ¯ÙØ± ÙÛØ³Øª.
Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù Ø¨Ø§ Ø¬Ø³ØªØ¬ÙÛ 3 Ú©ÙÙÙ Û Ø³Ø§Ø¯Ù Ø¯Ø± Ú¯ÙÚ¯Ù ÙÛØªÙÙÙØ¯ ÙÛÙÚ© Ø¯Ø§ÙÙÙØ¯ Ø§ÙÙ Ø±Ù Ø¯Ø± ÙÙÙÙ ØµÙØ­Ù Û Ø§ÙÙ ÙØªØ§ÛØ¬ Ù¾ÛØ¯Ø§ Ú©ÙÙØ¯.

ÙÙÙÙÙ.

----------


## Mahdi.Kiani

> ÙØªØ§Ø³ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø§ÛÙÚ©Ø§Ø± Ø¨Ù Ø¯ÙØ§ÛÙ Ø²ÛØ§Ø¯Û - Ú©Ù Ø®Ø§Ø±Ø¬ Ø§Ø² Ø¨Ø­Ø« Ø§Ø³Øª - ÙÙØ¯ÙØ± ÙÛØ³Øª.
> Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù Ø¨Ø§ Ø¬Ø³ØªØ¬ÙÛ 3 Ú©ÙÙÙ Û Ø³Ø§Ø¯Ù Ø¯Ø± Ú¯ÙÚ¯Ù ÙÛØªÙÙÙØ¯ ÙÛÙÚ© Ø¯Ø§ÙÙÙØ¯ Ø§ÙÙ Ø±Ù Ø¯Ø± ÙÙÙÙ ØµÙØ­Ù Û Ø§ÙÙ ÙØªØ§ÛØ¬ Ù¾ÛØ¯Ø§ Ú©ÙÙØ¯.
> 
> ÙÙÙÙÙ.


..
ÙÙÙÙÙ Ø§Ø² Ù¾Ø§Ø³Ø®ØªÙÙ

Ù Ø§ÙØ§ Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§ÙÛ Ú©Ù ÙØªÙØ§ÙØ³ØªÙØ¯ Ø§Ø² google ÛØ§ ÙØ± Ø¬Ø§ÛÛ Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ù Ù¾ÛØ¯Ø§ Ú©ÙÙØ¯ ( Ú©Ù ÙÚ©Ø± ÙÚ©ÙÙ Ø§ÛÙ ÚÙÛÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù)Ø Ø±ÙÛ Ù¾ÛØ´ÙÙØ§Ø¯ Ø¯ÙÙ Ø¯Ø± Ù¾Ø³Øª ÙØ¨ÙÛ ÙÙ ÙÚ©Ø± Ú©ÙÙØ¯
ÙÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÛØ¯

----------


## mehr_80

:ÙØªÙÚ©Ø±:  :ÙØªÙÚ©Ø±: Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù
Ú©ØªØ§Ø¨ ÙØ§ÛÛ Ú©Ù Ø§Ø³ÙØ´ÙÙÙ Ø¢ÙØ±Ø¯ÛÙ ÙØ§ÙØ¹Ø§ Ø¹Ø§ÙÛ ÙØ³ØªÙØ¯. ÙÙÙÙÙ
ÙÙÛ ÚÙ Ø¬ÙØ±Û Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø§ÛÙ Ú©ØªØ§Ø¨ ÙØ§ Ø±Ù ØªÙÛÙ Ú©Ø±Ø¯ Ø

----------


## gdevnb

Ø§Ú¯Ù Ø§Ø² Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù Ú©Ø³Û ÙØ³Øª Ú©Ù ÙØªÙÙØ³ØªÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù Ú©ØªØ§Ø¨ Ø±Ù Ú¯ÛØ± Ø¨ÛØ§Ø±Ù ÛÙ Ø³Ø± ÙØ¨ÙØ§Ú¯Ù Ø¨Ø²ÙÙ.Ø§ÛÙØ·ÙØ±Û Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§ÙÛ ÙØ«Ù Ø¬ÙØ§Ø¨ r.kiani ÙÙ Ø¨Ù Ø¯Ø±Ø¯Ø³Ø± ÙÙÛ Ø§ÙØªÙ.
Ø¨Ø§ ØªØ´Ú©Ø±.

----------


## mohammadkhan

Ú©ØªØ§Ø¨ head first C#â Ø¨Ø§ Ú©ÛÙÛØª Ø¨Ø§ÙØ§ Ù Ø§Ø³Ú©Ù Ø´Ø¯Ù Ø¯Ø± ØªØ§Ø±ÛØ® 7 ÙÙØ§ÙØ¨Ø± 2007 Ø±Ø³ÛØ¯. 
Ø­Ø¬Ù 150 ÙÚ¯ ÙØ³ØªØ´ Ù Ø®ÛÙÛ Ú©ØªØ§Ø¨ Ø®ÙØ¨ÛÙ
Ø®ÙØ§Ø³ØªÛÙ ÙÛÙÚ© ØªÙØ±ÙØª Ø¨Ø¯Ù. ÙÙØ· Ú©Ø§ÙÛÙ Ù¾ÛØºØ§Ù Ø®ØµÙØµÛ Ø¨Ø¯ÛÙ.
Ø§Ú¯Ø± ÙÙ Ø¯ÙØ³Øª Ø¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÛÙ Ù Ø¯Ø±Ø®ÙØ§Ø³ØªÙØ§ Ø¨Ø§ÙØ§ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù Ø±ÙÛ Ø³Ø±ÙØ± Ù¾Ø§Ø±Ø³Ø§Ø§Ø³Ù¾ÛØ³ Ø¨Ø§ ÙÛÙÚ© ÙØ³ØªÙÛÙ Ø¢Ù¾ÙÙØ¯ ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ

----------


## mohammadkhan

Ø§Ø² ÛÚ©Û Ø§Ø² ØµÙØ­Ù ÙØ§ Ø¹Ú©Ø³ Ú¯Ø±ÙØªÙ ØªØ§ Ú©ÛÙÛØª Ú©ØªØ§Ø¨ Ø±Ù ÙØªÙØ¬Ù Ø¨Ø´ÛÙ
Ø¯Ø± Ø¶ÙÙ ÙÙ Ø§ÛÙ ØµÙØ­Ù Ø±Ù ØªØ§ 225 Ø¯Ø±ØµØ¯ Ø²ÙÙ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ù ÙÙÙØ² ÙÙÙÙ Ú©ÛÙÛØª Ø±Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù
Ù ÛÙ ÚÛØ² Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ù:
DATE:03-10-2008

http://ardekaninezhad.parsaspace.com/Sample.JPG

Ø¯Ø± Ø§Ú©Ø«Ø± Ø³Ø§ÛØªÙØ§ Ù ÙØ¨ÙØ§Ú¯ÙØ§ (Ø§ÙØ¨ØªÙ ÙÙÙØ² Ø§ÙØ±Ø§Ø¯ Ø²ÛØ§Ø¯Û Ø§ÛÙ Ú©ØªØ§Ø¨ Ø±Ù ØªÙ Ø³Ø§ÛØªÙØ§ ÙØ²Ø§Ø´ØªÙ) Ø§ÛÙ Ø§ÛØ¨ÙÚ© Ø¨Ù ÙØ¨ÙØº Ú¯Ø²Ø§ÙÛ Ø¨Ù ÙØ±ÙØ´ ÙÛØ±Ø³Ù ÙÙÛ ÙÙ ÚÙÙ Ø®ÙØ¯Ù ÚÙØ¯ ÙØ«Ù Ø§ÛÙ Ú©ØªØ§Ø¨ Ø±Ù Ø®ÙÙØ¯Ù Ù ÙØ§ÙØ¹Ø§ ÛÙ ÙØ¹Ø¬Ø²Ù Ø§Ø³Øª Ø§ÛÙ Ø§ÛØ¨ÙÚ© Ø±Ù Ø­Ø§Ø¶Ø±Ù Ø­ØªÛ Ø¨Ø§ Ø§ÛÙ Ø­Ø¬Ù Ø²ÛØ§Ø¯ Ø¢Ù¾ÙÙØ¯ Ú©ÙÙ. ÙÙØ· Ø¹Ø§ÙÛØ¬ÙØ§Ø¨ ÙØ¯ÛØ± ÛÙ Ø§ÙÚ©Û Ø¨Ù ÙØ§ Ø¨Ø¯Ù

----------


## sinpin

> Ø§ÛÙ Ø§ÛØ¨ÙÚ© Ø±Ù Ø­Ø§Ø¶Ø±Ù Ø­ØªÛ Ø¨Ø§ Ø§ÛÙ Ø­Ø¬Ù Ø²ÛØ§Ø¯ Ø¢Ù¾ÙÙØ¯ Ú©ÙÙ. ÙÙØ· Ø¹Ø§ÙÛØ¬ÙØ§Ø¨ ÙØ¯ÛØ± ÛÙ Ø§ÙÚ©Û Ø¨Ù ÙØ§ Ø¨Ø¯Ù


Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù Ø§ÛÙ ÙØ®Ø§ÙÙØª Ù ÙÙÙÙØ¹ÛØªÙØ§ Ø¨Ù Ø¯ÙÛÙ Ø³ÙÛÙÙ Û Ø´Ø®ØµÛ ÙÙ Ù ÛØ§ ÙØ¯ÛØ±Ø§Ù Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ø± ÙØ¨ÙØ¯Ù Ù ÙÛØ³ØªØ ÙÙØ§ÙØ·ÙØ± Ú©Ù ÛÚ© Ú©Ø§Ø±Ø¨Ø± ÙØ¹ÙÙÙÛ Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ ÙÙØ§ÙÛÙÛ Ø±Ù Ø±Ø¹Ø§ÛØª Ú©ÙÙ ÛÚ© ÙØ¯ÛØ± ØªØ§ÙØ§Ø± ÙÛØ² ÙÙØ¸Ù Ø¨Ù Ø±Ø¹Ø§ÛØª ÙÙØ§Ù ÙÙØ§ÙÛÙ + ÙÙØ§ÙÛÙ Ù¾Ø´Øª Ù¾Ø±Ø¯Ù Û Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ø±Û Ø³Øª.

ÙØ¹Ø§ÙÛØª ÙØ§Ø±Ø² Ø¯Ø± Ø³Ø§ÙÙØ§Û Ù¾ÛØ´ ÙØ´Ú©ÙØ§ØªÛ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø³Ø§ÛØª Ø¨ÙØ¬ÙØ¯ Ø¢ÙØ±Ø¯ Ú©Ù "ÙØ¯ÛØ±Ø§Ù Ú©Ù Ø³Ø§ÛØª" ØªØµÙÛÙ Ú¯Ø±ÙØªÙØ¯ Ø§ÛÙÙØ¨ÛÙ ÙØ¹Ø§ÙÛØªÙØ§ Ø±Ù ÙÙÙÙØ¹ Ø§Ø¹ÙØ§Ù Ú©ÙÙØ¯.

ÙÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÛØ¯.

----------


## mehr_80

Ø¨Ø§ Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ø®Ø¯ÙØª Ø§Ø³Ø§ØªÛØ¯
ÚØ·ÙØ±Û ÙÛØªÙÙÙ Ú©ØªØ§Ø¨ÙØ§ Ø§ÙØªØ´Ø§Ø±Ø§Øª ÙØ§ÛÚ©Ø±ÙØ³Ø§ÙØª Ø±Ù ØªÙÛÙ Ú©ÙÙØ Ø­ØªÙØ§ Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø¨Ø®Ø±ÙØ´ÙÙ Ø
Ø¨Ù ÙØ¸Ø± ÙÙÙ Ú©Ø§ÙÙ ØªØ±ÛÙ ÙØ±Ø¬Ø¹ Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ú©ØªØ§Ø¨ ÙØ§Û ÙØ§ÛÚ©Ø±Ù Ø³Ø§ÙØª Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù.
 Proffessional C#â 2005 Ø§ÙØªØ´Ø§Ø±Ø§Øª Wrox : Ø§ÛÙÙ Ø§Ø² Ú©Ø¬Ø§ Ù¾ÛØ¯Ø§ Ú©ÙÙ Ø

----------


## naatamam

Ú©ØªØ§Ø¨ #Head First C Ø±Ø§ ÙÙ Ø§Ø² Ø·Ø±ÛÙ Ø¨ÛØª ØªÙØ±ÙØª Ø¯Ø§ÙÙÙØ¯ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ú©Ø§ÙÛØ³Øª ÛÚ© Ø³Ø±Ú Ø³Ø§Ø¯Ù Ø§ÛÙØ¬Ø§ Ø¨Ú©ÙÙØ¯ Ù Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯ Ú©ØªØ§Ø¨ ÙÙÙ Ø±Ø§ Ø¯Ø§ÙÙÙØ¯ Ú©ÙÙØ¯ Ø§ÙØ¨ØªÙ Ø­Ø¬ÙØ´ Ú©ÙÛ Ø¨Ø§ÙØ§ Ø§Ø³Øª Ø­Ø¯ÙØ¯ 142 ÙÚ¯Ø§Ø¨Ø§ÛØª.
Ø¯Ø± Ø¶ÙÙ Ø§ÛÙ Ú©ØªØ§Ø¨Û Ú©Ù ÙÙ Ø¯Ø§ÙÙÙØ¯ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù ÙØ±Ø¨ÙØ· Ø¨Ù Ø³Ø§Ù 2008 ÙÛ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ø¯.
Ø§ÛÙ ÙÙ Ø¹Ú©Ø³ Ø±ÙÛ Ø¬ÙØ¯ Ø¢Ù.

----------


## amir.khanlari

Ø³ÙØ§Ù . Ø§Ú¯Ù ÙØ³Ù ÙÙÙÙ ÙØªØ§Ø¨ÙØ§Ù head first Ø±Ù ÙÙ Ø¨Ù ÙØ§ Ø¨Ø¯Ù ÙÙÙÙÙ ÙÙØ´Ù .

----------


## BeautyGirl

Ø¨Ø§ Ø³ÙØ§Ù 
ÙÙ Ú©ØªØ§Ø¨  # Head First C
Ø±Ù download Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù ÙÛ Ø®ÙØ§Ø³ØªÙ Ø¨Ø¯ÙÙ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø´Ø±ÙØ¹ Ø§ÛÙ Ú©ØªØ§Ø¨ Ù¾ÛØ´ ÙÛØ§Ø²Ø´ ÚÛ ÙØ³ØªØ 
Ú©ØªØ§Ø¨ÙØ§Û Head First Design patterns Ù Head First object oriented Analysis and DesignØ±Ù ÙÙ Download Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø§Ø²Ú©Ø¯ÙÙ ÛÚ©Û Ø´Ø±ÙØ¹ Ú©ÙÙ Ø ÙÙÙÙÙ ÙÛØ´Ù ÙÙÙ Ø±Ø§ÙÙÙØ§ÛÛ Ú©ÙÛØ¯

----------


## BeautyGirl

ÙØ¸Ø±ØªÙÙ Ø¯Ø± ÙÙØ±Ø¯ Ú©ØªØ§Ø¨ 
Ø¢ÙÙØ²Ø´ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙÙÙØ³Ù Visual C#â.NET 2005 - Ø³ÙØ¯Ø¹ÙÙ ÙÙØ³ÙÙØ ÙØ¬ÙØ¯ Ø³Ø¨Ø²Ø¹ÙÙØ§ÙØ Ø³ÙØ¯ÙØ­ÙØ¯ ÙØ§Ø´ÙÙØ§Ù 
ÚÛÙØ

----------


## Sajjad.Aghapour

> ÙØ¸Ø±ØªÙÙ Ø¯Ø± ÙÙØ±Ø¯ Ú©ØªØ§Ø¨ 
> Ø¢ÙÙØ²Ø´ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙÙÙØ³Ù Visual C#â.NET 2005 - Ø³ÙØ¯Ø¹ÙÙ ÙÙØ³ÙÙØ ÙØ¬ÙØ¯ Ø³Ø¨Ø²Ø¹ÙÙØ§ÙØ Ø³ÙØ¯ÙØ­ÙØ¯ ÙØ§Ø´ÙÙØ§Ù 
> ÚÛÙØ


Ø®ÙØ¨Ù.Ø®ÛÙÛ ÙØ§ ÙØ§Ø³Ù Ø´Ø±ÙØ¹ Ø§Ø² Ø§ÛÙ Ú©ØªØ§Ø¨ Ø´Ø±ÙØ¹ ÙÛ Ú©ÙÙØ¯.Ø§ÙØ¨ØªÙ ÛÙ Ø§Ø´Ú©Ø§ÙØ§ØªÛ Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ú©Ù ÙØ¹ÙØ§ Ø¨ÙØ´ÙÙ ÙÙÛ Ø±Ø³ÛØ¯(Ø¨Ø¨Ø®Ø´ÛØ¯ ÙØµØ¯ Ø§ÙØªÙØ§Ø¯ ÙØ¯Ø§Ø±Ù)........ÙÙÛ Ø¯Ø± Ú©Ù Ú©ØªØ§Ø¨ Ø®ÙØ¨ÛÙ.....
ÙÙÚÙÛÙ ÙÛ ØªÙÙÛØ¯ Ø§Ø² Ú©ØªØ§Ø¨ apress C#â.net Ú©Ù ØªÙØ³Ø· Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù ØªÙÛ ÙÙÛÙ Ø³Ø§ÛØª ØªØ±Ø¬ÙÙ Ø´Ø¯Ù Ù ØªØ±Ø¬ÙÙ Ø´Ø¯Ø´ ÙÙ ØªÙÛ Ø³Ø§ÛØª ÙÙØ¬ÙØ¯Ù ÙÙ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ú©ÙÛØ¯...
..........https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=86917 .........
ÙÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ø¯ :ÚØ´ÙÚ©:

----------


## razavi_university

Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§ÙÛ Ú©Ù Ø§ÛÙ Ú©ØªØ§Ø¨ Ø±Ù Ø¯ÛØ¯ÙØ¯ Ø Ø§ÛÙ Ú©ØªØ§Ø¨ ÙØ³Ø®Ù ÚØ§Ù¾ Ø´Ø¯Ù Ú©ØªØ§Ø¨ Ø¢ÙØ§Û ÙØ§Ø´ÙÛØ§Ù Ø§Ø³ØªØ

----------


## amir.khanlari

> Ø¨Ø§ Ø³ÙØ§Ù 
> ÙÙ Ú©ØªØ§Ø¨  # Head First C
> Ø±Ù download Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù ÙÛ Ø®ÙØ§Ø³ØªÙ Ø¨Ø¯ÙÙ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø´Ø±ÙØ¹ Ø§ÛÙ Ú©ØªØ§Ø¨ Ù¾ÛØ´ ÙÛØ§Ø²Ø´ ÚÛ ÙØ³ØªØ 
> Ú©ØªØ§Ø¨ÙØ§Û Head First Design patterns Ù Head First object oriented Analysis and DesignØ±Ù ÙÙ Download Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø§Ø²Ú©Ø¯ÙÙ ÛÚ©Û Ø´Ø±ÙØ¹ Ú©ÙÙ Ø ÙÙÙÙÙ ÙÛØ´Ù ÙÙÙ Ø±Ø§ÙÙÙØ§ÛÛ Ú©ÙÛØ¯


Ø§Ú¯Ù ÙÙÙÙÙ ÙÙÙÙ Ø¯Ø§ÙÙÙØ¯ Ø±Ù Ø¨Ù ÙØ§ ÙÙ Ø¨Ø¯Ù

----------


## naatamam

> Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§ÙÛ Ú©Ù Ø§ÛÙ Ú©ØªØ§Ø¨ Ø±Ù Ø¯ÛØ¯ÙØ¯ Ø Ø§ÛÙ Ú©ØªØ§Ø¨ ÙØ³Ø®Ù ÚØ§Ù¾ Ø´Ø¯Ù Ú©ØªØ§Ø¨ Ø¢ÙØ§Û ÙØ§Ø´ÙÛØ§Ù Ø§Ø³ØªØ


Ø¨ÙØ¯Ù Ø§ÛÙ Ú©ØªØ§Ø¨ Ø±Ø§ ÚÙØ¯ Ø±ÙØ² Ù¾ÛØ´ Ø§Ø² ÙÙØ§ÛØ´Ú¯Ø§Ù Ú¯ØªØ§Ø¨ Ø®Ø±ÛØ¯Ù .
Ø§ÛÙ Ú©ØªØ§Ø¨ 95% ÙÙØ§Ù Ú©ØªØ§Ø¨ Ø¢ÙØ§Û ÙØ§Ø´ÙÛØ§Ù Ø§Ø³Øª ÙÙÛ Ø¨Ø¹Ø¶Û Ø§Ø² Ø§Ø´ØªØ¨Ø§ÙØ§Øª Ø¢Ù Ú©ØªØ§Ø¨ Ø§ØµÙØ§Ø­ Ø´Ø¯Ù Ø§Ø³Øª Ù ÙÙØ±Ø§Ù Ø¨Ø§ ÛÚ© Ø³Û Ø¯Û ÙÛÚØ§Ù Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ¯ÛÙÛ 2005 Ù ÙØ«Ø§Ù ÙØ§Û Ú©ØªØ§Ø¨ Ø§Ø±Ø§Ø¦Ù ÙÛ Ø´ÙØ¯.

----------


## BeautyGirl

Ø§Ú¯Ø± Ø§Ø² ÙØ¸Ø± ÙØ¯ÛØ± Ø¨Ø®Ø´ Ø§Ø´Ú©Ø§ÙÛ ÙØ¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù ÙÛÙÚ©Ø´Ù ÙÛØ°Ø§Ø±Ù. ÙØ´Ú©ÙÛ ÙÛØ³ØªØ

----------


## amir.khanlari

Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù .
ÙØªØ§Ø¨ÙØ§Ù head first Ø¯Ø± Ø³Ø§ÙØª flazx.com ÙÙØ´ÙÙÙ Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø±Ø§Ù Ø§ÙÙÙÙ ÙØ®ÙØ§ÙÙØ¯ Ø§Ø² Ø±Ù¾ÙØ¯Ø´ÙØ± Ø¯Ø§ÙÙÙØ¯ ÙÙÙØ¯ Ø¹Ø¶Ù Ø³Ø§ÙØª Ø¨Ø´ÙØ¯ Ø¨Ø±Ø§ØªÙÙ ÙÙÙÙ ØºÙØ± Ø±Ù¾ÙØ¯ Ø´ÙØ±Ù ÙÙ ÙÙ Ø°Ø§Ø±Ù

----------


## User-os

ÙÙ ØªÙØ§Ù Ù¾Ø³ØªÙØ§Û Ø§ÛÙ ØªØ§Ù¾ÛÚ© Ø±Ù ÙØ®ÙÙØ¯Ù .Ø´Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø§ÛÙ Ú©ØªØ§Ø¨ Ø±Ù ÙÙ Ø¨ÙØªÙÙ ÙØ¹Ø±ÙÛ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÙØ¯ .
Ú©ØªØ§Ø¨ ØªÙØ±ÛØ¨Ø§ 1200 ØµÙØ­Ù Ø§Ø³Øª .ÙÙÛØ³ÙØ¯Ù :deitel ÚÚ¯ÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø§ #c Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø¨ÙÙÛØ³ÛÙ.Ø§ÙØªØ´Ø§Ø±Ø§Øª ÙØ§ÙÙØ³
Ø§Ú¯Ø± ÙÛØ®ÙØ§Û Ø§Ø³Ø§Ø³Û Ø¨Ø§ #c Ø§Ø´ÙØ§ Ø¨Ø´Û Ø§Ø±Ø« Ø¨Ø±Û... ØªÙØ§Ø¨Ø¹ Ú¯Ø±Ø§ÙÛÚ©Û .... Ø¨Ø®ÙÙØ´

----------


## shahinghorbani

ÙÙ ÙÙ Ø¨Ø§ ÙØ¸Ø± Ø§ÙÙ Ø¯ÙØ³ØªÙÙÙ ÙÙØ§ÙÙÙ. Ø³Ø§ÙØª flazx Ø®ÙÙÙ Ø³Ø§ÙØª Ø®ÙØ¨ÙÙ.Ù¾Ø± Ø§Ø² Ø§ÙØ¨ÙÙ ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙÙ ÙÙØªØ± Ø¬Ø§ÙÙ Ù¾ÙØ¯Ø§ ÙÙØ´Ù.
ÙØªØ§Ø¨ head first Ø±Ù ÙÙ Ø§ÙÙØ¬Ø§ Ù¾ÙØ¯Ø§ ÙØ±Ø¯Ù Ø§ÙØ§ 133 ÙÚ¯ ÙØ³ØªØ´ ÙÙ  ØµÙØ­Ù Ø¯Ø§ÙÙÙØ¯ ÙÙ ÙÙØ´Øª ÙØ´Øª Ø³Ø§Ø¹Øª Ù ÚÙÙ Ù Ù¾ÙÚ Ø¯ÙÙÙÙ Ø·ÙÙ ÙÙÙØ´Ù ØªØ§ Ø¯Ø§ÙÙÙØ¯ ØªÙÙÙ Ø´Ù. Ø§ÙÙ ÙØªØ§Ø¨ Ø¨ØµÙØ±Øª pdf ÙØ§ chm ÙÙØ³Øª|ØØ

----------


## razavi_university

> ÙÙ ÙÙ Ø¨Ø§ ÙØ¸Ø± Ø§ÙÙ Ø¯ÙØ³ØªÙÙÙ ÙÙØ§ÙÙÙ. Ø³Ø§ÙØª flazx Ø®ÙÙÙ Ø³Ø§ÙØª Ø®ÙØ¨ÙÙ.Ù¾Ø± Ø§Ø² Ø§ÙØ¨ÙÙ ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙÙ ÙÙØªØ± Ø¬Ø§ÙÙ Ù¾ÙØ¯Ø§ ÙÙØ´Ù.
> ÙØªØ§Ø¨ head first Ø±Ù ÙÙ Ø§ÙÙØ¬Ø§ Ù¾ÙØ¯Ø§ ÙØ±Ø¯Ù Ø§ÙØ§ 133 ÙÚ¯ ÙØ³ØªØ´ ÙÙ ØµÙØ­Ù Ø¯Ø§ÙÙÙØ¯ ÙÙ ÙÙØ´Øª ÙØ´Øª Ø³Ø§Ø¹Øª Ù ÚÙÙ Ù Ù¾ÙÚ Ø¯ÙÙÙÙ Ø·ÙÙ ÙÙÙØ´Ù ØªØ§ Ø¯Ø§ÙÙÙØ¯ ØªÙÙÙ Ø´Ù. Ø§ÙÙ ÙØªØ§Ø¨ Ø¨ØµÙØ±Øª pdf ÙØ§ chm ÙÙØ³Øª|ØØ


Ø§ÙÙ ÙØªØ§Ø¨ Ø¨Ù ØµÙØ±Øª PDf Ø§Ø³Øª ÙÙØ· ÚÙÙ Scan Ø´Ø¯Ù ÙÙÙ Ø­Ø¬ÙØ´ Ø¨Ø§ÙØ§Ø³Øª :ÚØ´ÙÚ©:

----------


## BeautyGirl

کتابهای بهتر از deitel هم هست !

----------


## User-os

اگر لینکی دارید بذارید.

----------


## shahinghorbani

يك كتابي هم كه من ديدم خيلي توپه كتاب C#‎ express edition  BUILD A PROGRAM NOW هستش كه براي پايه نيست اما امكانات سي شارپ 2005 را ياد داده كه چه جوري استفاده كنيم و من خيلي ازش استفاده كردم. اگر كسي هم كتابي داره كه توش ابزارهاي گرافيكي را توضيح داده باشه بگه لطفا من يك بار پرسيدم اين را نمي دونم چرا تاپيكم غيب شد.

----------


## klinux

سلام.
من کتاب آقای هاشمیان رو معرفی می کنم .
می تونید اونو از سایت تبیان پیدا کنید .

----------


## mohammed

سلام

امکانش هست لینک کتابهایی که گفته بودید را برای من با pm بفرسیتد؟

من چون هنوز 50 پست نفرستاده ام نمی توانم پیام خصوصی براتون بفرستم.

----------


## shahinghorbani

کتاب آقای هاشمیان که توی همین سایت هست لینک کتاب هم که میگن خلاف مقرراته نمیدونم چرا. ولی از flazx استفاده کن خیلی هاش هست. توی گوگل هم کافیه بلد باشی خوب سرچ کنی مثلا
esmeketab intext:rapidshare.com/files
امیدوارم خلاف مقررات نشده باشه.

----------


## alawiala

من کتابهای Head First  را لازم دارم لینک دانلود کسی نداره

----------


## amir.khanlari

سلام دوست عزیز .
کتابهای head first رو توی سایت flazx.com می تونی با سرچ کردن نام کتاب به راحتی پیداکنی و دانلود کنی . اما مشلی که هست حجم زیاد فایلها به دلیل scan بودن کتابهاست.
امیدوارم که کمکی کرده باشم . :چشمک:

----------


## amir.khanlari

> سلام
> دوست عزيز 
> خواهشاًاگرمي شوددقيقابگوييدازكدام قسمت دانلودكنم چون من نتونستم سرچ كردم عنوان كتاب راآوردامابازهم نتونستم لطفاًكمك كنيد


با سلام 
از لینک های زیر استفاده کنید اگر باز هم مشکلی بود پیغام دهید
head first C
http://www.eazyupload.net/download/A...514824.zip.htm
head first SQL
http://www.eazyupload.net/download/2...526849.zip.htm

----------


## majjjj

تجربه من اینه که وقتی رفتی تو یک کتابفروشی اولین کتابی رو که دیدید نخرید ابتدا عنوانهای کتاب رو ببینید 
بعد ببینید چند صفحه در مورد فلان موضوع توضیح داده شده و ایا مطالب مطابق نیاز شما در کتاب به اندازه کافی بحث شده در نهایت یکم هم در مورد موضوع تحقیق کنید و در اخر کتاب خودتون رو پیدا کنید تا حالا چندین کتاب خریدم که البته تو زمینه های مختلف کامپیوتر بوده سرفصلها همونی بوده که میخواستم ولی توضیحات کتاب بسار کم بوده 
در نهایت mcts ها رو فراموش نکنید

----------


## atabak_p

سلام دوستان 
من میخوام سی شارپ 2010 یاد بگیریم کمی هم سی ++ کار کردم بنظرتون بهترین منبع فارسی برای یادگیری چیه ؟
ممنون میشم منو راهنمایی کنید

بنظرتون کتاب قطور آقای محمد محمدیان برای 2010 چطوره ؟

----------


## begnner

سلام دوستان 
من میخوام *سی شارپ 2010* یاد بگیریم کمی هم C++‎ کار کردم بنظرتون بهترین منبع *انگلیسی* برای یادگیری چیه ؟
ممنون میشم منو راهنمایی کنید

----------


## بهمن آفاقی

به این سایتم یه سری بزن
www.iran2050.ir

----------

